# iPad: Now that you've had a few days to play...Any CONS? & What are the downsides? (MERGED)



## sjc

What do you not like about or wish was different with your iPad?

So far I know of one biggie:

Flash


----------



## Emily King

I haven't really noticed the lack of flash, except for HBO's website. I really wish there was an easier way to find free apps.  All in all, I really love this thing.   I'm even finding myself able to type on it like a regular keyboard in landscape!


----------



## Leslie

I am moving this to the other board where all the ereader discussions are being held. Also, it is in the works to have an iPad board of its own, but Harvey is on vacation with his family right now and his online time is spotty.

L


----------



## sjc

Move it away Leslie...I should have posted it there in the first place (duh silly me).  I hope Harvey is having fun.  He better post pics.


----------



## Eeyore

Leslie said:


> Also, it is in the works to have an iPad board of its own, but Harvey is on vacation with his family right now and his online time is spotty.
> 
> L


An iPad Board of it's own Wait!!! I haven't got mine yet!! 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

So far there is nothing I do not like about the iPad.

I do think they need to work on the organization and searching of iPad apps,but that will come in time as more Apps are added and such.

Lack of flash has not been an issue whatsoever.


----------



## luvshihtzu

According to the Apple Support page, some new owners are having iPad hardware problems with their wi-fi. Rather interesting.
Looks like I will be waiting for a fix or the second version before ordering mine.
http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=268&start=0#threads

Also information on PC World:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/193434/ipad_fail_users_experiencing_issues.html


----------



## sjc

Interesting...
How is the glare when reading?  Is there any?


----------



## Rasputina

hmmmm I can't think of any cons, but then I was pretty well informed before I bought mine.


----------



## Eeyore

sjc said:


> Interesting...
> How is the glare when reading? Is there any?


Sjc, Betsy has a picture of the glare in the thread here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22352.0.html

She said it was basically unreadable in bright sunshine.

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92

Eeyore said:


> She said it was basically unreadable in bright sunshine.


I expected this. I cannot see much of anything on my iPhone in the sun.


----------



## Bren S.

luvshihtzu said:


> According to the Apple Support page, some new owners are having iPad hardware problems with their wi-fi. Rather interesting.
> Looks like I will be waiting for a fix or the second version before ordering mine.
> http://discussions.apple.com/category.jspa?categoryID=268&start=0#threads
> 
> Also information on PC World:
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/193434/ipad_fail_users_experiencing_issues.html


Often times operator error, as noted several times in the comments section of that article.
However, considering it is coming from PC  World, it's not surprising that they are looking for anything to harp on.

As to the Apple forums most are being educated as to the wifi issue SOME may be having, often having to do with their routers etc.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I agree some people are having operator errors, but there are some who having difficulty that sounds like a hardware problem.


----------



## Bren S.

luvshihtzu said:


> I agree some people are having operator errors, but there are some who having difficulty that sounds like a hardware problem.


Where is the actual data to support this "hardware problem" accusation?
I don't see any actual evidence at all from either link.

Sorry but just because PC World makes such accusations with no credible data to support their opinion,doesn't make it even close to fact.

I'll wait for something credible and fact based before I even begin to think hardware problems.


----------



## Rasputina

sjc said:


> What do you not like about or wish was different with your iPad?
> 
> So far I know of one biggie:
> 
> Flash


Just curious how many websites have you tried to go to on your ipad that you haven't been able to navigate due to lack of flash? Just asking because I've only noticed it on one site I went to.


----------



## Bren S.

pidgeon92 said:


> I expected this. I cannot see much of anything on my iPhone in the sun.


Yep no surprises there for me either.


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Just curious how many websites have you tried to go to on your ipad that you haven't been able to navigate due to lack of flash? Just asking because I've only noticed it on one site I went to.


I don't think sjc has an iPad ?


----------



## sjc

Eeyore said:


> Sjc, Betsy has a picture of the glare in the thread here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22352.0.html
> 
> She said it was basically unreadable in bright sunshine.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Count me out. That is my main thing; to use it outdoors. Out on the deck; at the beach...Newport Cliffwalk, a nice Fall day at the park...Lowe's parking Lot...while DH just runs in for the "one minute-hour"...lol.

Nope, no can do. * It looks and sounds WONDERFUL*...but to me; that is a major flaw. I was one of the original K1 users with sun fade issues and I didn't care if it took 50 replacements...
I love to read outdoors.

I truly hope you all enjoy it. It really is amazing. If they address the sun issue; then I'll be the next one in line. It is neat!!



> Just curious how many websites have you tried to go to on your ipad that you haven't been able to navigate due to lack of flash? Just asking because I've only noticed it on one site I went to.
> 
> I don't think sjc has an iPad ?


Thank you Sugar. Sadly, I don't. I did a lot of reading up on it. The only reason I mentioned the flash thing; was that in most of the blogs, articles...etc that I read; flash was the biggie. *BUT* that was before people actually played with it and realized that it didn't much matter. To me (and I'm probably the odd one out) the glare and not being able to use it outdoors is more of an issue.


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar said:


> I don't think sjc has an iPad ?


oh, ok I guess I misunderstood the OP then.


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> Count me out. That is my main thing; to use it outdoors. Out on the deck; at the beach...Newport Cliffwalk, a nice Fall day at the park...Lowe's parking Lot...while DH just runs in for the "one minute-hour"...lol.
> 
> Nope, no can do. * It looks and sounds WONDERFUL*...but to me; that is a major flaw. I was one of the original K1 users with sun fade issues and I didn't care if it took 50 replacements...
> I love to read outdoors.
> 
> I truly hope you all enjoy it. It really is amazing. If they address the sun issue; then I'll be the next one in line. It is neat!!
> Thank you Sugar. Sadly, I don't. I did a lot of reading up on it. The only reason I mentioned the flash thing; was that in most of the blogs, articles...etc that I read; flash was the biggie. *BUT* that was before people actually played with it and realized that it didn't much matter. To me the (and I'm probably the odd one out) glare and not being able to use it outdoors is more of an issue.


Actually sjc there is no "sun issue",like there was with some Kindles.Kindles were advertised as being a reader you could use in the sunlight,so when some weren't able to do that then there was indeed an issue.
No one I know of has expected to read on an iPad in the direct sunlight.
However, I kind of think of it in terms of my cellphones.They can't be read in direct sunlight either but that doesn't mean they have no use or that I can't read on them.I just don't go sit or stand in a beam of direct sunlight when I want to do that.

For those who do a lot of reading in the direct sunlight I wouldn't recommend an iPad as their means of doing so.


----------



## Emily King

Sugar said:


> For those who do a lot of reading in the direct sunlight I wouldn't recommend an iPad as their means of doing so.


I imagine it would work just fine under a palapa on the beach with a fruity drink in hand...


----------



## chiffchaff

EKing said:


> I imagine it would work just fine under a palapa on the beach with a fruity drink in hand...


ohhh, I like that image! Especially since we're still getting snowed on around here. At this point I would settle for the iPad, fruity drink, and a movie that involves palm trees and a beach.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've read several reports on various blogs about the wifi problem. I've also seen some mentions about it overheating and shutting down.

Apple Acknowledges WiFi Issues:
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/ipad-wifi/

iPad Wi-Fi problems reported by some users
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36223698/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/

Techies Fume Over iPad's Hidden Weakness:
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/opinions/view/opinion/Techies-Fume-Over-iPad%27s-Hidden-Weakness-3098

iPad reportedly overheating in the sun:
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-20001749-243.html

As for flash, I use my iPhone for about 85% of my internet usage. There are probably a dozen or so sites that I frequent that use flash and if I want to view things I must log into my laptop. It is an issue, but one I'm well aware of ahead of time.

And before anybody gets bent out of shape thinking I'm bashing the iPad, please note: I REALLY want one. I'm just passing on what I've read. I get many of these posts via iPhone & tech related Twitter feeds.


----------



## Rasputina

chiffchaff said:


> ohhh, I like that image! Especially since we're still getting snowed on around here. At this point I would settle for the iPad, fruity drink, and a movie that involves palm trees and a beach.


Now you are making me want to buy one of those trendy digital waterproof cover things LOL.


----------



## Scheherazade

On the wifi... I would say it's more than just PC World. I know we all want the launch to be infallible, but things are allowed to go wrong. Just because it's an Apple product doesn't mean there won't be hitches in the works. Considering I went to Google and typed "ipad wifi" and it auto-entered "problems" for me immediately, I'd say it's not just PC World or a few people who don't know what they're doing.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/ipad-wifi/
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36223698/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/05/trouble-in-paradise-ipad-users-complain-of-wifi-issues/
http://www.gearlog.com/2010/04/solutions_for_the_ipads_wi-fi.php

All these sites are saying Apple has admitted to the problem. I'd have to say I find the lack of Flash on my Droid to be a pain, so I can't imagine I would be happy without it on a tablet. Before someone comes in and says it, yes I do not have an iPad. But I do have Google to supply more credible sources and a stance on Flash which I know it doesn't have.

Edit: Looks like luv4mybrats beat me to all of this, but I'm leaving it just in case there are folks out there who are harder to convince than others.


----------



## Bren S.

EKing said:


> I imagine it would work just fine under a palapa on the beach with a fruity drink in hand...


Loving that image.


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> ohhh, I like that image! Especially since we're still getting snowed on around here. At this point I would settle for the iPad, fruity drink, and a movie that involves palm trees and a beach.


Snow??Where are you??


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Now you are making me want to buy one of those trendy digital waterproof cover things LOL.


lol I hear ya


----------



## luvmy4brats

Scheherazade said:


> On the wifi... I would say it's more than just PC World. I know we all want the launch to be infallible, but things are allowed to go wrong. Just because it's an Apple product doesn't mean there won't be hitches in the works. Considering I went to Google and typed "ipad wifi" and it auto-entered "problems" for me immediately, I'd say it's not just PC World or a few people who don't know what they're doing.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/ipad-wifi/
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36223698/ns/technology_and_science-tech_and_gadgets/
> http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/05/trouble-in-paradise-ipad-users-complain-of-wifi-issues/
> http://www.gearlog.com/2010/04/solutions_for_the_ipads_wi-fi.php
> 
> All these sites are saying Apple has admitted to the problem. I'd have to say I find the lack of Flash on my Droid to be a pain, so I can't imagine I would be happy without it on a tablet. Before someone comes in and says it, yes I do not have an iPad. But I do have Google to supply more credible sources and a stance on Flash which I know it doesn't have.


I have to laugh...we linked to 2 of the same sites  Great minds and all..


----------



## Bren S.

Thank sjc for starting this thread and addressing it to people who actually have the iPad and have been using it.

I think hands on experiences with products hold much more credibility than pretty much anything out there.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> Thank sjc for starting this thread and addressing it to people who actually have the iPad and have been using it.
> 
> I think hands on experiences with products hold much more credibility than pretty much anything out there.


Well considering the articles we're quoting are FROM actual users, I don't see what the problem is.

Google is your friend.


----------



## chiffchaff

On the WiFi issue - most of the disagreements/debates I've run across have to do with whether it's a _hardware_ issue vs an issue with certain types of routers, or any of a myriad of other things that can interfere with wifi signals. Claims that the antenna is located in a bad spot and is blocked during normal use, for example, seem to be off base.

Which is not to say there's no problem, only that it might _not_ be hardware. Which is good, and worth clarifying, since hardware would be hard to fix!


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> On the WiFi issue - most of the disagreements/debates I've run across have to do with whether it's a _hardware_ issue vs an issue with certain types of routers, or any of a myriad of other things that can interfere with wifi signals. Claims that the antenna is located in a bad spot and is blocked during normal use, for example, seem to be off base.
> 
> Which is not to say there's no problem, only that it might _not_ be hardware. Which is good, and worth clarifying, since hardware would be hard to fix!


Very true...and the best part of the whole equation really is that Apple stands by their products,and if there is an issue they will resolve it.


----------



## Rasputina

I have no idea on the wifi problems. Ironically my kindle whispernet sucks inside my house, although my iphone coverage is perfect. It's completely bizarre and I've never been able to figure out why. My Tivo sometimes freaks out and insists it can't connect to my wifi but my daughter has no problems with her ipod touch using our wifi or our laptops. :shrug These glitches are a mystery to me.


----------



## chiffchaff

Sugar said:


> Snow??Where are you??


lol - northern Utah. Woke up to new snow cover in my yard on Easter morning. Not much, and it did melt, but I'm still tired of it!


----------



## Bren S.

InDeathFan said:


> Well considering the articles we're quoting are FROM actual users, I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> Google is your friend.


Who said there was a problem? I guess I missed that being said?

Yep Google is fine. I use it all the time,and we certainly can all find articles to support any position on anything at all


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The podcast review by Andy Ihnatko of the _Sun-Times_ (who has had an iPad for a week before it was released) says he took it to the beach on a cloudless day to try the iPad and had no problems reading an ebook. He said it wasn't optimal, it was like reading on a Kindle indoors in regular light (he's been a fan of the Kindle since it first came out). He said the Kindle was better in bright light, but the iPad is certainly quite usable as long as you avoid the one angle that gives glare.

I consider Ihnatko to be more reliable than most.

He also said he didn't have any eye problems reading on the device for long periods. He's an avid reader, by the way.

Mike


----------



## Bren S.

chiffchaff said:


> lol - northern Utah. Woke up to new snow cover in my yard on Easter morning. Not much, and it did melt, but I'm still tired of it!


Oh I hear ya. I am so ready for it to be warm and sunny and stay that way.


----------



## Rasputina

jmiked said:


> The podcast review by Andy Ihnatko of the _Sun-Times_ (who has had an iPad for a week before it was released) says he took it to the beach on a cloudless day to try the iPad and had no problems reading an ebook. He said it wasn't optimal, it was like reading on a Kindle indoors in regular light (he's been a fan of the Kindle since it first came out). He said the Kindle was better in bright light, but the iPad is certainly quite usable.
> 
> I consider Ihnatko to be more reliable than most.
> 
> Mike


I haven't taken mine outside since I took it out of the box LOL and it's been sunny here and in the 70s at least. I'm not really expecting it to be easy to read in direct sun, since my iphone isn't. Kodos to him if he can read easily with it that way though.


----------



## sjc

I'll sip my _Margarita_ in the shade of the umbrella on the beach and use the iPad; just so that I can use it outdoors  
No, actually, I'm with Sugar on that one...
One of the major advertising points with Kindle was the ability to use it outdoors; that's why I bought it. I guess I was just sort of hoping that the iPad would be like the Crizal lens application on my reading glasses; tints in the sun and eliminates glare... .

I _*knew*_ the iPad (nor any laptop, cell, iPod, MP3 player, Gameboy, electronic Scrabble, etc) wasn't built to use in the bright outdoors. I was _only_ hoping on the slight chance; sort of wishful thinking, that even if it was off but still doable...
BUT, sadly, looking at Betsy's (thank you) photos of the iPad outdoors...I now know my hopes are dashed.

Kindle still has the edge on the outdoors feature...Yay Amazon.


> I have to laugh...we linked to 2 of the same sites  Great minds and all..


he he he he he...
*HEY*...I know...I'll invent the Crizal *Kpad*!! What do you think?...Any takers?


----------



## Bren S.

*perk* Did someone say margarita?? lol

Nothing wrong with wishful thinking sjc. 
In fact who knows, maybe in years to come we will be able to read more screens outside in the direct sunlight.


----------



## sjc

oops we posted at the same time...look above...my brilliant idea.


----------



## Eeyore

Heck after a couple of _Margaritas_, I can say that I would not be in any shape to read anything, much less operate something as complicated as my Kindle or upcoming iPad. But I'm willing to try the experiment if anyone wants to fly me to Hawaii or Acapulco.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Ok sjc you invent it and I bet they will line up to buy it!


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Heck after a couple of _Margaritas_, I can say that I would not be in any shape to read anything, much less operate something as complicated as my Kindle or upcoming iPad. But I'm willing to try the experiment if anyone wants to fly me to Hawaii or Acapulco.
> 
> Best Wishes!


hahahaha too funny


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> Often times operator error, as noted several times in the comments section of that article.
> However, considering it is coming from PC  World, it's not surprising that they are looking for anything to harp on.
> 
> As to the Apple forums most are being educated as to the wifi issue SOME may be having, often having to do with their routers etc.


I know you are not naive enough to think that a myriad of people are having the same issue but it can generally be chalked up to user error. I believe this is an issue but I also believe that Apple will resolve the issue especially if it is software based. Hoping it is, as an update will clear that right up.

_<<edited by Leslie to conform to forum guidelines>>_


----------



## Bren S.

jmiked said:


> The podcast review by Andy Ihnatko of the _Sun-Times_ (who has had an iPad for a week before it was released) says he took it to the beach on a cloudless day to try the iPad and had no problems reading an ebook. He said it wasn't optimal, it was like reading on a Kindle indoors in regular light (he's been a fan of the Kindle since it first came out). He said the Kindle was better in bright light, but the iPad is certainly quite usable as long as you avoid the one angle that gives glare.
> 
> I consider Ihnatko to be more reliable than most.
> 
> He also said he didn't have any eye problems reading on the device for long periods. He's an avid reader, by the way.
> 
> Mike


Wow that's pretty big regarding no eye problems reading on the device for long periods,as I know that is a concern some people have.


----------



## Rasputina

Hundreds of thousands have been sold since Saturday ( I'm not counting the 3g preorders) so the possibility of user error is worth considering. This is not a universal problem.

edited for clarity

_<<edited by Leslie to conform to forum guidelines>>_


----------



## sjc

There is a famous song from Hawaii: It's called just hang loose... I actually have it in my wedding video
When we came back from Hawaii (25 years ago) we added all the photos from the honeymoon to the video and played that song in the background:

Just hang loose
Just have fun
Sipping on a drink lyin in the sun
Don't try to fight it 
It aint no use
When your in Hawaii just hang loose

Once there was a tourist
Who tried to dance
He tried to learn the hula
And nearly lost his pants
He didn't try to fight it
Cause there was no use
That's when he decided
To Just Hang Loose

I went down town to hotel street
By the glades
I saw a pretty woman
And I thought I had it made
She came up to me and said
Hi I'm Bruce
That's when I decided 
Just Hang loose

Grandpa took a naughty little hula girl
He took the girl for a little whirl
Grandma didn't worry cause 
She knew it was no use 
Cause Grandma knew that
Grandpa's thing would 
Just hang loose 
*
OK...back to the task at hand: iPad Cons...* I'll behave now.


----------



## Bren S.

Sucker4Romance said:


> I know you are not naive enough to think that a myriad of people are having the same issue but it can generally be chalked up to user error. I believe this is an issue but I also believe that Apple will resolve the issue especially if it is software based. Hoping it is, as an update will clear that right up.


Actually I am not naive at all,I am quite well informed. 
I think a few people out of the hundreds of thousands of units out there speaks for itself.

I agree Apple will take care of any issue there is.

_<<edited by Leslie to conform to forum guidelines>>_


----------



## Rasputina

Sugar, welcome to the dark side LOL


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Sugar, welcome to the dark side LOL


LOL


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> Actually I am not naive at all,I am quite well informed.
> I think a few people out of the hundreds of thousands of units out there speaks for itself.
> 
> I agree Apple will take care of any issue there is.


Glad to see you agree. Also can you post a link to substantiate the data regarding the "few" people you mentioned. I am sorry if I came off as insulting I was simply stating my opinion in which you yourself said I am entitled to.

_<<edited by Leslie to conform to forum guidelines>>_


----------



## Bren S.

Sucker4Romance said:


> Glad to see you agree. Also can you post a link to substantiate the data regarding the "few" people you mentioned. I am sorry if I came off as insulting I was simply stating my opinion in which you yourself said I am entitled to.


I believe there have been links provided that will back up your opinion....and I am not going to engage in a p*ssing contest with anyone,not the Mods or people who have no intention of buying an iPad ,nor anyone else..

I won't back down, but I won't waste my time on people who have already made up their mind.

Since this thread was addressed to people on THIS board, who have owned their iPads for a few days I responded as I fit that description.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is definitely a wifi problem, I have it.  The device hangs up and disconnects itself periodically.  I frequently have to re-enter my password when downloading from the iTunes store.  Video either hangs up momentarily then proceeds (Netflix in most cases) or in the case of the Yahoo Entertainment app, stops completely until you hit the "play" button on the video each time.  The Yahoo entertainment app literally stops every few seconds and is totally unwatchable.  Netflix does better, for whatever reason.

I'm disappointed naturally, but not shocked.  This is the first release of a totally new device (though the OS is based on a proven one), so bugs aren't shocking.  I wish I wasn't one of those who got stuck with 'em, though!  I'm convinced it will be resolved.

This evening I attended an iPad class at our Apple store.  Only three people involved, me and an older married couple who BOTH had iPads!  The instructor didn't own an iPad and was trying to avoid buying one!  I learned some things, though nothing shocking, most of them probably well known to those who are iPod users or who read the iPad Manual (oh wait, there wasn't a manual!).     But he kept going for 90 minutes, even though the class was only scheduled for an hour.  Well worth doing, even though they conducted the class at a table in the middle of the store floor, not the most conducive environment for learning.  I may go back in a few weeks and do it again.


----------



## Sucker4Romance

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is definitely a wifi problem, I have it. The device hangs up and disconnects itself periodically. I frequently have to re-enter my password when downloading from the iTunes store. Video either hangs up momentarily then proceeds (Netflix in most cases) or in the case of the Yahoo Entertainment app, stops completely until you hit the "play" button on the video each time. The Yahoo entertainment app literally stops every few seconds and is totally unwatchable. Netflix does better, for whatever reason.
> 
> I'm disappointed naturally, but not shocked. This is the first release of a totally new device (though the OS is based on a proven one), so bugs aren't shocking. I wish I wasn't one of those who got stuck with 'em, though! I'm convinced it will be resolved.
> 
> This evening I attended an iPad class at our Apple store. Only three people involved, me and an older married couple who BOTH had iPads! The instructor didn't own an iPad and was trying to avoid buying one! I learned some things, though nothing shocking, most of them probably well known to those who are iPod users or who read the iPad Manual (oh wait, there wasn't a manual!).  But he kept going for 90 minutes, even though the class was only scheduled for an hour. Well worth doing, even though they conducted the class at a table in the middle of the store floor, not the most conducive environment for learning. I may go back in a few weeks and do it again.


Exactly..*runs and grabs calculator so I can add you to the "few"*


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> I believe there have been links provided that will back up your opinion....and I am not going to engage in a p*ssing contest with anyone,not the Mods or people who have no intention of buying an iPad ,nor anyone else..
> 
> I won't back down, but I won't waste my time on people who have already made up their mind.
> 
> Since this thread was addressed to people on THIS board, who have owned their iPads for a few days I responded as I fit that description.


Actually I was requesting a link for the number that constitutes a few people. As far as backing down..umm okay . I was simply stating another view point. You basically where implying that it was a few incompetent people who were having wiFi problems and that simply isn't true. Take that how you want. You back up, back down or back all the way around, your choice.  Also I am a lady and I do not engage in p*ssing contests.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oh yes, as for cons in general:

1)  It is too heavy to make a good ereader (in my opinion), and the page turning will probably get annoying over a long period of reading, though I haven't tried it yet.  The weight makes it less desirable than it could be for casual browsing, gaming, whatever, as the Apple adds suggest.  I received my Peeramid today, and I think that helps, based on just an hour or two of use.  Note that the iPad couldn't do all the things it does, especially have a good battery life, if it didn't weigh what it does, so this is unavoidable, even though a nuisance.

2)  For me, the Safari browser, especially the way it handles tabbing, isn't as convenient as Firefox or WebOS (the operating system on my phone).

3)  As I've mentioned elsewhere, the keyboard has problems.  I can't touch type on it, and the location of some of the special characters is annoying.

4)  Price is a con.  I'm not saying the cost is unreasonable, but it is a pricey little toy.

5)  I've never bought into the iTunes/Apple system, and it may not be so easy to integrate my Palm cell phone, Windows computer, and Apple tablet.  I knew about this going in and chose to buy an iPad anyway.

I'm sure there are other annoyances, but those are the main ones on my mind right now.  I listed cons because we were asked to, but I still like the device, my only real buyer's remorses are over the price and potentially future difficulties with integration.  Both of those are things I knew going in, so I have no legitimate gripes.  I'd still buy it, though I'd ask for the box next to the one mine came in and hope to avoid the wifi problems!


----------



## Bren S.

Sucker4Romance said:


> Actually I was requesting a link for the number that constitutes a few people. As far as backing down..umm okay . I was simply stating another view point. You basically where implying that it was a few incompetent people who were having wiFi problems and that simply isn't true. Take that how you want. You back up, back down or back all the way around, your choice.  Also I am a lady and I do not engage in p*ssing contests.


So Sucker4Romance how is your refurb Kindle working out for you?

Ooops that's a bit OT so..

After just getting a Kindle do you have any interest in the iPad?


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> So Sucker 4Romance how is your refurb Kindle working out for you?
> 
> Ooops that's a bit OT so..
> 
> After just getting a Kindle do you have any interest in the iPad?


Girl please...*fallin on the floor laughing* 
That's the best you got a little shot at my refurb Kindle. Also I fill no need to validate whether or not I do or don't have an iPad. Nice search job on my previous posts. Really you are too funny. Wow I am a superstar got folks looking up my previous posts and checking up on me, Heyyyyy! Go head girl. *pats myself on the back*


----------



## sjc

*Whoa...*
OK...the whole point here is to list any cons after actually using it; which I think is very important for those who are contemplating purchasing it!! It's called user feedback.

BECAUSE: It's easy to say this and that about something in general before it is actually out; which is _surmising_. It is another thing entirely, when it is factual; based on use.
That is why I titled it "after" you've had a few days...
Yes, there is going to be some user error, granted, HOWEVER; there are going to be issues and bugs...no electronic device is perfect without having to work out the kinks...that's why there are updates.

I was merely asking people's opinion as to the CONS because it was being heralded as the best thing since sliced bread BEFORE it was actually being used. Apple has a huge fan base and there has to be SOME cons...it's impossible for there not to be.

So, let's take a step back: These are only opinions; and everyone is entitled to one...we don't all have to agree; but we should respect our differences of opinion and points of view. I think we are all educated enough; or we wouldn't be on these boards discussing a high priced electronic with no knowledge of its use. I highly doubt anyone spent that much on the iPad, without having done some homework. Anyone is welcome to post...*even if they don't own it yet; they may have some pertinent information to contribute. There are a lot of technological geniuses out there (IMHO...Pidge, Betsy, Ann, Luv...just to name a favorite few* sorry if I've left anyone out*)*


----------



## luvmy4brats

While I'm not a moderator on this particular board I'd like to take a minute to say that p*ssing contests in general don't belong here on Kindleboards. Stay away from personal attacks. There's no need for anybody to be rude, dismissive, or condescending to anybody else on this board. 

Sugar, I don't believe sjc's post meant that only certified ipad owners were the only people who could post in this thread. Like I said in my first post, I have every intention of buying one at this time, so I'm very interested in 3rd party reviews because I don't blindly go buy something just because it has a piece of fruit on it.


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't blindly go buy something just because it has a piece of fruit on it.


You did mention not being condescending right Heather?

I don't think anyone on this board buys things blindly whether or not they have a piece of fruit on it.


----------



## Sucker4Romance

Sugar said:


> You did mention not being condescending right Heather?
> 
> I don't think anyone on this board buys things blindly whether or not they have a piece of fruit on it.


Girl you are out there. SHE stated what SHE doesn't do. What does that have to do with you? Also not one single solitary person on this board, that I know of, is paying you to think or infer what THEY may or may not be thinking. Get a grip. Seriously!


----------



## sjc

sjc said:


> *Whoa...*
> OK...the whole point here is to list any cons after actually using it; which I think is very important for those who are contemplating purchasing it!! It's called user feedback.
> 
> BECAUSE: It's easy to say this and that about something in general before it is actually out; which is _surmising_. It is another thing entirely, when it is factual; based on use.
> That is why I titled it "after" you've had a few days...
> Yes, there is going to be some user error, granted, HOWEVER; there are going to be issues and bugs...no electronic device is perfect without having to work out the kinks...that's why there are updates.
> 
> I was merely asking people's opinion as to the CONS because it was being heralded as the best thing since sliced bread BEFORE it was actually being used. Apple has a huge fan base and there has to be SOME cons...it's impossible for there not to be.
> 
> So, let's take a step back: These are only opinions; and everyone is entitled to one...we don't all have to agree; but we should respect our differences of opinion and points of view. I think we are all educated enough; or we wouldn't be on these boards discussing a high priced electronic with no knowledge of its use. I highly doubt anyone spent that much on the iPad, without having done some homework. Anyone is welcome to post...*even if they don't own it yet; they may have some pertinent information to contribute. There are a lot of technological geniuses out there (IMHO...Pidge, Betsy, Ann, Luv...just to name a favorite few*; sorry if I've left anyone out*)*


bump!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> You did mention not being condescending right Heather?
> 
> I don't think anyone on this board buys things blindly whether or not they have a piece of fruit on it.


It has been mentioned by people on this board (just not this thread) that there's no reason to look at user reviews and just go watch the videos on apple's website. That will give you ALL the information you need. To me, that's blindly purchasing a product and putting ALL your faith in the company without doing outside resarch.


----------



## KindleChickie

Well, I came on the thread hoping to hear from people who have their iPad.  Instead, I got a dose of soap opera.  

Signed,

Owner of many fruited items.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sjc said:


> There are a lot of technological geniuses out there (IMHO...Pidge, Betsy, Ann, Luv...just to name a favorite few[/b] sorry if I've left anyone out*)*


In addition to technological geniuses, there are evil masterminds on the Board. That's my job! In that spirit, I offer the following bad example:






So who wants to contribute reasonably balanced and informed comments on Cons of the iPad?

(Sorry, I'll crawl back into my comfortable recliner now)


----------



## Rasputina

The Hooded Claw said:


> This evening I attended an iPad class at our Apple store. Only three people involved, me and an older married couple who BOTH had iPads! The instructor didn't own an iPad and was trying to avoid buying one! I learned some things, though nothing shocking, most of them probably well known to those who are iPod users or who read the iPad Manual (oh wait, there wasn't a manual!).


Of course there is a manual, I posted a link to it in another thread a couple days ago. http://support.apple.com/manuals/#ipad


----------



## Sucker4Romance

The Hooded Claw said:


> In addition to technological geniuses, there are evil masterminds on the Board. That's my job! In that spirit, I offer the following bad example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who wants to contribute reasonably balanced and informed comments on Cons of the iPad?
> 
> (Sorry, I'll crawl back into my comfortable recliner now)


Absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> It has been mentioned by people on this board (just not this thread) that there's no reason to look at user reviews and just go watch the videos on apple's website. That will give you ALL the information you need. To me, that's blindly purchasing a product and putting ALL your faith in the company without doing outside resarch.


Yes that would be blindly buying something.
I always do research,and continue to do so.It's the only way I know of doing things.


----------



## Rasputina

sjc said:


> *Whoa...*
> OK...the whole point here is to list any cons after actually using it; which I think is very important for those who are contemplating purchasing it!! It's called user feedback.
> 
> BECAUSE: It's easy to say this and that about something in general before it is actually out; which is _surmising_. It is another thing entirely, when it is factual; based on use.
> That is why I titled it "after" you've had a few days...


That is why I got confused, I thought the thread was for people that actually had one to discuss their experiences and impression, not yet another thread to discuss random internet stories. Thanks for clarifying that is the case.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> Yes that would be blindly buying something.
> I always do research,and continue to do so.It's the only way I know of doing things.


As do I. I look at both pros and cons and weigh my choices. At the end of the day I do what's best for me. Even if it does mean to go out and buy something with a piece of fruit on it.

The device is not perfect. There are going to be things that don't work or that are quirky. I do know that apple will make it right. But I want to know what to expect when I buy it. I like to be forewarned of potential issues and quirks. I also happen to also pass along the information I've found because someone might not have seen it. Now that they have, they're better able to make an informed decision as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rasputina said:


> That is why I got confused, I thought the thread was for people that actually had one to discuss their experiences and impression, not yet another thread to discuss random internet stories. Thanks for clarifying that is the case.





sjc said:


> So, let's take a step back: These are only opinions; and everyone is entitled to one...we don't all have to agree; but we should respect our differences of opinion and points of view. I think we are all educated enough; or we wouldn't be on these boards discussing a high priced electronic with no knowledge of its use. I highly doubt anyone spent that much on the iPad, without having done some homework. Anyone is welcome to post...*even if they don't own it yet; they may have some pertinent information to contribute. There are a lot of technological geniuses out there (IMHO...Pidge, Betsy, Ann, Luv...just to name a favorite few* sorry if I've left anyone out*)*


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> That is why I got confused, I thought the thread was for people that actually had one to discuss their experiences and impression, not yet another thread to discuss random internet stories. Thanks for clarifying that is the case.


A lot of threads here and on other website forums are not what they appear to be.


----------



## Bren S.

Heather you said Harvey is on vacation?
When will he be back , as I have some things I wish to send him.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Later in the week. But the Global Mods are running things now. If you need something, I'm pretty sure Leslie & Verena cam take care of you.


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> Later in the week. But the Global Mods are running things now. If you need something, I'm pretty sure Leslie & Verena cam take care of you.


Ok thanks Heather.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for this thread-I'm trying to decide whether to get an iPad or upgrade my netbook and aside from Sugar's attitude and snide remarks it's been VERY helpful. The cons really aren't anything I can't deal with.  I'm really leaning toward getting an iPad now. I just have to decide between the 16GB and 32GB. I have an iPod Touch for my music and I'm not interested in downloading movies so I won't need a lot of space. Thanks again.

Sugar, go have some chocolate and relax. Seriously. Life's too short to waste any of it with negativity. No one and nothing is perfect, not even Apple.


----------



## JeffM

NYC, if your budget allows I'd go for the biggest one you can. I've already filled up my 65gig, though I've got a lot of stuff on there that you say you'll never do.. even so, it's nice to have the option.

_<<edited by Leslie to conform to forum guidelines>>_


----------



## Rasputina

luvmy4brats said:


> Later in the week. But the Global Mods are running things now. If you need something, I'm pretty sure Leslie & Verena cam take care of you.


I hope that means the global mods are receiving post reports


----------



## Guest

JeffM said:


> NYC, if your budget allows I'd go for the biggest one you can. I've already filled up my 65gig, though I've got a lot of stuff on there that you say you'll never do.. even so, it's nice to have the option.
> 
> Also, not to throw fuel on the fire, but Sugar - Please get off the high horse.


Thanks Jeff. I do like downloading music videos and TV show eps. Is it true that iPad apps are considerably larger in file size than iPod Touch/iPhone apps?


----------



## JeffM

Honestly not sure. I don't own any other Apple products so I've had no occasion to test those waters. If you give me a couple apps to check out I'd be happy to poke around.


----------



## Guest

Rasputina said:


> I hope that means the global mods are receiving post reports


I've read this entire thread and no one was out of line aside from Sugar. It's one thing to love a device/company and support them and quite another to adopt an elitist, sneering attitude because someone posted about a problem some people are having with the iPad. That's just not appropriate or necessary.

Apple acknowledged that the problem does exist (it seems to only affect those with dual band routers) and suggested actions to take that should solve it. That's why Apple is such a successful company.They are quick to deal with tech issues rather than try to blame them on user error. Bravo to them!


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thanks for this thread-I'm trying to decide whether to get an iPad or upgrade my netbook. The cons really aren't anything I can't deal with.  I'm really leaning toward getting an iPad now. I just have to decide between the 16GB and 32GB. I have an iPod Touch for my music and I'm not interested in downloading movies so I won't need a lot of space. Thanks again.


I recommend the biggest you can too. I'm reading that some of the iPad ready apps really eat up some of that. The 64GB is only 59GB after you make room for the OS.


----------



## Guest

JeffM said:


> Honestly not sure. I don't own any other Apple products so I've had no occasion to test those waters. If you give me a couple apps to check out I'd be happy to poke around.


I'm not sure what apps are available for the iPad yet but I use Pandora, the Kindle app, the NYTimes App, Brushes and Facebook the most. I also plan on buying Pages. How's the keyboard? I'm not crazy about the one on the Touch because it's so small!


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> I recommend the biggest you can too. I'm reading that some of the iPad ready apps really eat up some of that. The 64GB is only 59GB after you make room for the OS.


Thanks Heather. I can afford the 32GB but the 64GB is bit out of my budget so I'll probably go with that.


----------



## sjc

> Thanks for this thread-I'm trying to decide whether to get an iPad or upgrade my netbook and aside from Sugar's attitude and snide remarks it's been VERY helpful. The cons really aren't anything I can't deal with. Smiley I'm really leaning toward getting an iPad now. I just have to decide between the 16GB and 32GB. I have an iPod Touch for my music and I'm not interested in downloading movies so I won't need a lot of space. Thanks again.


NY:
*Thank you*. My intentions were good. I like to find out how people initially react to their new product so that I can weigh the good the bad and all the in between. With Apple having such a huge following; I was interested in hearing the other side; to sort of cut through all the hype. Let's face it...that is a good chunk of money to spend without having a bit of user feedback.

Perfect example: I was contemplating getting it if the screen was somewhat more visible outdoors. I hadn't expected it to be that dark but somewhat dark. Betsy posting that pic of it outdoors...saved me from purchasing and returning it. Someone with technological experience may have great advice. This is all new territory...we are all on a learning curve; some more than others.

Your input about the music may help another person that is on the fence decide...
Applications advice may help others...

I have sold at least a dozen people on the Kindle...another just 2 days ago. I doubt I would have done that without having owned and experienced using it and letting people see the various font sizes or the Whispernet which are my two favorite features; other than being able to use it outdoors.

SO THANK YOU for *seeing* what I set out to do in creating the thread. I appreciate it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

NYCKindleFan said:


> Thanks Heather. I can afford the 32GB but the 64GB is bit out of my budget so I'll probably go with that.


I think the 32 will work. If I remember right, you like TV shows on it, but not movies?

You can stream movies and tv episodes for free now which doesn't take up all that space. The Netflix & ABC app pushed me over the edge.


----------



## sjc

See that's another thing:  I would LOVE the Netflix app...as I am a Netflix junkie.  But because a major Con for me is very limited use outdoors (at this point)...I'm not getting it.  In the future; who knows...I may change my mind.


----------



## JeffM

NYC -

Kindle:
iPhone  5.8MB
iPad 5.8MB

NYTimes:
Same on both: 0.9MB

Brushes:
iPhone: 2.1MB
iPad 3.7MB

Facebook:
Same on both: 1.5MB

Pages
iPad only: 33.1MB


----------



## Guest

Thanks Jeff I appreciate you looking that up. That's not too bad at all. Sjc, I take it you spend a lot of time outside?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NYC, I agree to get the largest memory you can. I'd thought about getting 16 gig, but changed my mind driving to best buy. I'm glad I went for 64.


----------



## sjc

> Sjc, I take it you spend a lot of time outside?


I hate winter so much that I live outside in the Spring and Summer (and only part of the Fall). I have my morning cuppa out on the deck and I don't come in until the mosquitos have had their fill of me. I have a little pond in the yard and I sit by it listening to the gurgle and read. Sometimes we take the little LCD TV outside douse ourselves in OFF and watch Netflix until very late. (THAT's where I would love iPad.)

If it is a beach day; I am there from 10 am until 6:30-7 pm (DH too). Love the sound of the waves. If it is nice out but not hot enough to jump in the water: I sit on the Newport Cliffs and read or play scrabble until it gets too cold to stay. I am one of those who keeps the heat on from October to May; because I hate the cold.

Like I said: I'm going to use a Crizal lens Glass and invent the KPad!! If only.


----------



## Rasputina

Here is my con.

Finally picked my iphone back up after using my ipad for a few days, and OMG the screen looks tiny now. Poor little thing.


----------



## Scheherazade

Rasputina said:


> Here is my con.
> 
> Finally picked my iphone back up after using my ipad for a few days, and OMG the screen looks tiny now. Poor little thing.


Hah, I can imagine. I remember how bad it was just going from my DX screen to my K2, I can't imagine the size shock going from the iPad to an iPhone. Not that it's a bad thing but it's certainly something I hadn't even considered.


----------



## Leslie

Folks, I've just gone in and done a little editing to remove language that was not within the forum guidelines. Many of the posts in this thread were reported and I got the messages this morning. I am just going to assume everyone was sipping a few too many magaritas last night and emotions started to run a little high. Now it's a new day and let's keep the discussion civil, okay? It's perfectly fine to have diverse opinions and to share them. However, rudeness and personal attacks are not acceptable here at KindleBoards, whether we are discussing Kindles, iPads, books, rice cookers, Hugh Jackman or anything else.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## webhill

Sugar said:


> Where is the actual data to support this "hardware problem" accusation?
> I don't see any actual evidence at all from either link.
> 
> Sorry but just because PC World makes such accusations with no credible data to support their opinion,doesn't make it even close to fact.
> 
> I'll wait for something credible and fact based before I even begin to think hardware problems.


My iPad isn't having wifi problems. I have been reading a lot about the problems others are having, and it seems like it occurs with dual-network capable wifi routers. It isn't a hardware problem in the iPad, it's a software problem, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> I hate winter so much that I live outside in the Spring and Summer (and only part of the Fall). I have my morning cuppa out on the deck and I don't come in until the mosquitos have had their fill of me. I have a little pond in the yard and I sit by it listening to the gurgle and read. Sometimes we take the little LCD TV outside douse ourselves in OFF and watch Netflix until very late. (THAT's where I would love iPad.)
> 
> If it is a beach day; I am there from 10 am until 6:30-7 pm (DH too). Love the sound of the waves. If it is nice out but not hot enough to jump in the water: I sit on the Newport Cliffs and read or play scrabble until it gets too cold to stay. I am one of those who keeps the heat on from October to May; because I hate the cold.
> 
> Like I said: I'm going to use a Crizal lens Glass and invent the KPad!! If only.


Sounds wonderful sjc.


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> Folks, I've just gone in and done a little editing to remove language that was not within the forum guidelines. Many of the posts in this thread were reported and I got the messages this morning. I am just going to assume everyone was sipping a few too many magaritas last night and emotions started to run a little high. Now it's a new day and let's keep the discussion civil, okay? It's perfectly fine to have diverse opinions and to share them. However, rudeness and personal attacks are not acceptable here at KindleBoards, whether we are discussing Kindles, iPads, books, rice cookers, Hugh Jackman or anything else.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Leslie
> Global Moderator


hehehe you said Hugh  butttt where's the pic? lol


----------



## Bren S.

Rasputina said:


> Here is my con.
> 
> Finally picked my iphone back up after using my ipad for a few days, and OMG the screen looks tiny now. Poor little thing.


lol I hear ya.


----------



## Bren S.

I have found a CON .I couldn't put my iPad down last night and stayed up wayyy too late. *yawn*


----------



## Leslie

Rasputina said:


> I hope that means the global mods are receiving post reports


We are and as I said in my other post, I've done some pruning and editing. If the rude language and so on continues, this thread will be locked.

Thanks.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## Rasputina

webhill said:


> My iPad isn't having wifi problems. I have been reading a lot about the problems others are having, and it seems like it occurs with dual-network capable wifi routers. It isn't a hardware problem in the iPad, it's a software problem, as far as I can tell.


oh really, that is interesting. I'll have to do a google search for more info, although I haven't had any problems, I turned wifi on the first day I got my ipad and I haven't turned it off since and it's worked perfectly.


----------



## Rasputina

Leslie said:


> We are and as I said in my other post, I've done some pruning and editing. If the rude language and so on continues, this thread will be locked.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Leslie
> Global Moderator


Thanks Leslie.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> I have found a CON .I couldn't put my iPad down last night and stayed up wayyy too late. *yawn*


I like that CON


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> We are and as I said in my other post, I've done some pruning and editing. If the rude language and so on continues, this thread will be locked.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Leslie
> Global Moderator


Thank you Leslie.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> We are and as I said in my other post, I've done some pruning and editing. If the rude language and so on continues, this thread will be locked.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Leslie
> Global Moderator


Thanks Leslie


----------



## Bren S.

Anne said:


> I like that CON


lol Yeah all things considered there could be worse ones.
It just seems once I get my hands on it, I don't want to put it down.
It's always..just one more chapter..or one more round of a game...or one more e-mail.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I recommend the biggest you can too. I'm reading that some of the iPad ready apps really eat up some of that. The 64GB is only 59GB after you make room for the OS.


That is why I changed my order to the 64gb


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> lol Yeah all things considered there could be worse ones.
> It just seems once I get my hands on it, I don't want to put it down.
> It's always..just one more chapter..or one more round of a game...or one more e-mail.


Sugar I know I will feel that way when I get mine.  I may have to ask you some questions when I get mine if you do not mind. You are always a great help to me with the questions I have.


----------



## Bren S.

Anne said:


> Sugar I know I will feel that way when I get mine.  I may have to ask you some questions when I get mine if you do not mind. You are always a great help to me with the questions I have.


I don't mind at all Anne.
My feeling is what good is knowledge if it isn't shared.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> I don't mind at all Anne.
> My feeling is what good is knowledge if it isn't shared.


Thank you Sugar.


----------



## Rasputina

Anyone that has been able to hold out and wait for the 3g version deserves a medal. I wasn't able to do it LOL


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> Anyone that has been able to hold out and wait for the 3g version deserves a medal. I wasn't able to do it LOL


I had to wait. I think I may need the 3g most of the Time.


----------



## Eeyore

Gads, I feel horrible. I had to look up who Hugh Jackman was on Google.    When I mentioned it to the wife, one of the Grandkids said "That's Wolverine. Doncha know who Wolverine is?" She then shook her head and left for school.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Bren S.

Anne said:


> I had to wait. I think I may need the 3g most of the Time.


Yes in your case it did sound like the 3g is the way to go,and going with the 64gb is a wise choice.
The way I looked at it the difference is only $100 to get double the memory/storage.
My wifi model is only 32gb,but it also will not carry all my reference apps and work apps,like my 64gb 3g will.


----------



## Bren S.

Eeyore said:


> Gads, I feel horrible. I had to look up who Hugh Jackman was on Google.  When I mentioned it to the wife, one of the Grandkids said "That's Wolverine. Doncha know who Wolverine is?" She then shook her head and left for school.
> 
> Best Wishes!


lol

Hugh is a favorite around the board.


----------



## Anne

Sugar said:


> Yes in your case it did sound like the 3g is the way to go,and going with the 64gb is a wise choice.
> The way I looked at it the difference is only $100 to get double the memory/storage.
> My wifi model is only 32gb,but it also will not carry all my reference apps and work apps,like my 64gb 3g will.


That is why I changed my order. For $100 more I have more storage. You right I am going to need the 3g most of the time. I will take the ipad with me and may not have wifi available.


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, to go from 32 to 65 gigs for only a hundred bucks in a non brainer to me.


----------



## Anne

Rasputina said:


> Yes, to go from 32 to 65 gigs for only a hundred bucks in a non brainer to me.


You right after I ordered the 32 I thought why did I do that? It was a no brainer to change my order to the 64gb


----------



## Rhiathame

EKing said:


> I really wish there was an easier way to find free apps.


I was just thinking today that it would be great if someone created an app that filtered apps. It would list all the new ones and you could put in filters for price. I know an app for apps seems silly but I would get it.

After having it for a bit I am a convert. I use it it more ways then I expected and have found the keyboard to be unexpectedly easy to use. I can touch type most of the time with only a few changes.


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> Yes, to go from 32 to 65 gigs for only a hundred bucks in a non brainer to me.


I know this is a little off-topic from the thread, but one of the things that keep me from buying it is the cost and addiction. Once I choose something above the 16GB wi-fi, it's no longer a $500 device. I hate that the 64 GB is $200 more than the 16GB. Then add $130 for 3G and monthly charges if I use the 3G. Then cover and other accessories! Just my own poor little opinion about it.

BTW, none of my friends in real life have bought an ipad yet. Some of them think I would buy it, judging by the use I get from my ipods. But I haven't even bought an iphone. I'd have a touch by now, except that 8GB is not enough storage for music, and it becomes an expensive device once one buys the 32 GB itouch.


----------



## Bren S.

webhill said:


> My iPad isn't having wifi problems. I have been reading a lot about the problems others are having, and it seems like it occurs with dual-network capable wifi routers. It isn't a hardware problem in the iPad, it's a software problem, as far as I can tell.


That is my understanding as well.

There are so many different routers out there,some incredibly outdated,and some dual bands,and hundreds of thousands of iPads out there now,that I suppose it is not unreasonable to think that a issue may crop up.

Doesn't at all indicate a hardware problem which is great for all involved.


----------



## sjc

*USA TODAY:** Title of Article
Apple concedes iPad Wi-Fi Issue
QUOTE: After weeks of hype over its new touch screen tablet computer, Apple acknowledges that the device sometimes has trouble connecting to the internet. "Under certain conditions iPad may not automatically rejoin a known Wi-Fi network after restart or waking up from sleep," Apple said inn a post on its technical support website. Email messages to Apple for comment were not returned Wednesday.

Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. Several, on a message board on Apples support site, said putting the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem. Despite rave reviews from consumers, there have been grumblings about overheating of the iPad and screens that scratch easily. Technical glitches could dim the glow around iPad, which is expected to be Apple's next big hit...(Then it goes into numbers and sales blah blah) Apple says Wi-Fi connection problems can occur when the iPad relies on a router that can operate on tow different WiFi bands as it moves information between networks. If both networks have the same name or different security settings, the router may drop the connection. Apple suggests users create separate names for different WiFi bands and make sure that multiple networks have the same security settings. If problems persist, Apple suggests resetting iPad's network setting. The problem affects 2% of all iPads, tech analyst estimates.*


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> *USA TODAY:** Title of Article
> Apple concedes iPad Wi-Fi Issue
> QUOTE: After weeks of hype over its new touch screen tablet computer, Apple acknowledges that the device sometimes has trouble connecting to the internet. "Under certain conditions iPad may not automatically rejoin a known Wi-Fi network after restart or waking up from sleep," Apple said inn a post on its technical support website. Email messages to Apple for comment were not returned Wednesday.
> 
> Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. Several, on a message board on Apples support site, said putting the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem. Despite rave reviews from consumers, there have been grumblings about overheating of the iPad and screens that scratch easily. Technical glitches could dim the glow around iPad, which is expected to be Apple's next big hit...(Then it goes into numbers and sales blah blah) Apple says Wi-Fi connection problems can occur when the iPad relies on a router that can operate on tow different WiFi bands as it moves information between networks. If both networks have the same name or different security settings, the router may drop the connection. Apple suggests users create separate names for different WiFi bands and make sure that multiple networks have the same security settings. If problems persist, Apple suggests resetting iPad's network setting. The problem affects 2% of all iPads, tech analyst estimates.
> *


*

Yep.No surprises there. 

Thought I would include the whole article and the link to the article.
Hope you don't mind sjc. 
-------------------------------------------------

iPad, we have a problem.

After weeks of hype over the new touch-screen tablet, Apple is now acknowledging that the device sometimes has trouble connecting to the Internet.

"Under certain conditions, iPad may not automatically rejoin a known Wi-Fi network after restart or waking from sleep," Apple said in a post on its technical support site late last night. Apple did not respond to an e-mail query from USA Today this morning.

Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. Several, on a message board on Apple's support site, said laying the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem.

The technical glitch could dim the glow around iPad, which is expected to be Apple's next big hit product and redefine the sluggish $1.3 billion tablet market worldwide. An estimated 300,000 iPads were sold on Saturday, though the figure fell short of the 600,000 to 700,000 first-day sales predicted by longtime Apple analyst Gene Munster.

The iPad, a hybrid that falls somewhere between a laptop and a smartphone, went on sale Saturday. It connects to the Internet over a Wi-Fi connection, though Apple will start selling an iPad version that connects to the Internet via 3G wireless service from AT&T, later this month.

Apple says the Internet-related problems can occur with third-party Wi-Fi routers that are dual-band capable if more than one network has the same name or someone had different security settings for the different networks. Apple suggests users create separate names for different Wi-Fi bands and make sure that multiple networks have the same security settings.

If problems persist, Apple's post suggests resetting iPad's network settings.

Analyst Munster estimates the problem probably affects less than 2% of all iPads.

Maynard Um, an analyst at UBS, projects iPad unit shipments of 2.1 million in fiscal year 2010 and 4.6 million in fiscal year 2011. Though he is "bullish" about iPad's long-term prospects, he wants to see more compelling applications to drive its sales in the mass market.

By Jon Swartz

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/technologylive/post/2010/04/apple-acknowledges-ipad-issue-with-internet/1*


----------



## sjc

That's fine: I did it that way to keep it in a small neat block for space and ease of reading purposes. No biggie. 
*
It isn't user error as some got bashed for.* I feel bad for anyone who buys something brand new and has to deal with issues right off the bat. I know it is the way it is with electronics and such; but I still feel bad.


----------



## luvmy4brats

_Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. *Several, on a message board on Apple's support site, said laying the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem*._

hm... That doesn't sound like user error... Unless I missed something in the user's guide that says not to lay it flat on a table.

I think that since it's only been a few days, there's really no way of telling what the cause is yet, but it's certainly something to watch.


----------



## corkyb

Analyst Munster estimates the problem probably affects less than 2% of all iPads.

Maynard Um, an analyst at UBS, projects iPad unit shipments of 2.1 million in fiscal year 2010 


Well, 2% of 2. 1 million is sure equal to a lot more than a few.  Glad at least that Apple is acknowledging the problem.  I agree a watch and wait is probably best at this point.


----------



## sjc

luvmy4brats said:


> _Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. *Several, on a message board on Apple's support site, said laying the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem*._
> 
> hm... That doesn't sound like user error... Unless I missed something in the user's guide that says not to lay it flat on a table.
> 
> I think that since it's only been a few days, there's really no way of telling what the cause is yet, but it's certainly something to watch.


I couldn't agree MORE!! Well said Luv.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> I couldn't agree MORE!! Well said Luv.


I know I certainly will be watching. J says I can get ond for my birthday in July (although I'm pushing for an early present.)


----------



## sjc

Luv: Congratulations!!  I'm excited for you.  Will you be going with all the bells and whistles?  I would    Part of me wants one so badly; but I just don't know that I would use all the wonderful features and that would be a shame.


----------



## Bren S.

corkyb said:


> Well, 2% of 2. 1 million is sure equal to a lot more than a few. Glad at least that Apple is acknowledging the problem. I agree a watch and wait is probably best at this point.


2.1 million??


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> _Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. *Several, on a message board on Apple's support site, said laying the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem*._
> 
> hm... That doesn't sound like user error... Unless I missed something in the user's guide that says not to lay it flat on a table.
> 
> I think that since it's only been a few days, there's really no way of telling what the cause is yet, but it's certainly something to watch.


Not sure if you meant my comment about user error...if you did what I meant was regarding user's setting on their routers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> Luv: Congratulations!! I'm excited for you. Will you be going with all the bells and whistles? I would  Part of me wants one so badly; but I just don't know that I would use all the wonderful features and that would be a shame.


Well, I'd get the 64GB 3G, so yes, all the bells and whistles. With as much as I use my iPhone, I know I'd use the iPad quite a bit. Mainly for web browsing, email and tv/movies.



Sugar said:


> Not sure if you meant my comment about user error...if you did what I meant was regarding user's setting on their routers.


I meant exactly what I said, it not working properly when it's laying on the table does not sound like a user error. I was quoting the article, not you. 

Corkyb got the 2.1 estimate from that same article:

_Maynard Um, an analyst at UBS, projects iPad unit shipments of 2.1 million in fiscal year 2010 and 4.6 million in fiscal year 2011. Though he is "bullish" about iPad's long-term prospects, he wants to see more compelling applications to drive its sales in the mass market._


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I'd get the 64GB 3G, so yes, all the bells and whistles. With as much as I use my iPhone, I know I'd use the iPad quite a bit. Mainly for web browsing, email and tv/movies.
> 
> I meant exactly what I said, it not working properly when it's laying on the table does not sound like a user error. I was quoting the article, not you.
> 
> Corkyb got the 2.1 estimate from that same article:
> 
> _Maynard Um, an analyst at UBS, projects iPad unit shipments of 2.1 million in fiscal year 2010 and 4.6 million in fiscal year 2011. Though he is "bullish" about iPad's long-term prospects, he wants to see more compelling applications to drive its sales in the mass market._


*Goodness I would hope that no one would infer that laying something down is user error.I can't see how it could be.*

*I believe there have been 300,000 sold and into people's hands at this point. Not 2.1 million.*

As to the word "few" that is subjective.So we will each have our own idea of what constitutes a few, and that's ok with me.

IMO *Less than 2% of 300,000* is a few.However someone else might feel it is a lot.

In a perfect word there would be Zero.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> As to the word "few" that is subjective.So we will each have our own idea of what constitutes a few, and that's ok with me.
> 
> IMO *Less than 2%* of 300,000 is a few.However someone else might feel it is a lot.
> 
> In a perfect word there would be Zero.


Did you read the part of the article I quoted about the 2.1 million? That's what they estimate will sell in all of 2010, not the just the 300,000 that have already been sold. If the wifi problem continues, 2% of 2.1 million is quite a bit more than a "few"

As to whether the Wifi problems are user error, router settings, software error or hardware error (or any conbination of the above) we can only wait and see.


----------



## Bren S.

luvmy4brats said:


> Did you read the part of the article I quoted about the 2.1 million? That's what they estimate will sell in all of 2010, not the just the 300,000 that have already been sold. If the wifi problem continues, 2% of 2.1 million is quite a bit more than a "few"
> 
> As to whether the Wifi problems are user error, router settings, software error or hardware error (or any conbination of the above) we can only wait and see.


I believe there have been *300,000 sold and into people's hands at this point*. Not 2.1 million.


----------



## sjc

Luv: Now I'm dying for you to get it!!! Keep us posted and work on the family pushing up the date 

*CLAW:*


> There is definitely a wifi problem, I have it. The device hangs up and disconnects itself periodically. I frequently have to re-enter my password when downloading from the iTunes store. Video either hangs up momentarily then proceeds (Netflix in most cases) or in the case of the Yahoo Entertainment app, stops completely until you hit the "play" button on the video each time. The Yahoo entertainment app literally stops every few seconds and is totally unwatchable. Netflix does better, for whatever reason.


*Yes!!!* *You were right...You do have an issue* *see below:* definitely a CON in keeping with the thread title: 



sjc said:


> *USA TODAY:** Title of Article
> Apple concedes iPad Wi-Fi Issue
> QUOTE: After weeks of hype over its new touch screen tablet computer, Apple acknowledges that the device sometimes has trouble connecting to the internet. "Under certain conditions iPad may not automatically rejoin a known Wi-Fi network after restart or waking up from sleep," Apple said inn a post on its technical support website. Email messages to Apple for comment were not returned Wednesday.
> 
> Apple's post came after complaints from iPad users, who said they weren't able to get a Wi-Fi connection or that the connection kept getting dropped. Several, on a message board on Apples support site, said putting the iPad on a flat surface worsened the problem. Despite rave reviews from consumers, there have been grumblings about overheating of the iPad and screens that scratch easily. Technical glitches could dim the glow around iPad, which is expected to be Apple's next big hit...(Then it goes into numbers and sales blah blah) Apple says Wi-Fi connection problems can occur when the iPad relies on a router that can operate on tow different WiFi bands as it moves information between networks. If both networks have the same name or different security settings, the router may drop the connection. Apple suggests users create separate names for different WiFi bands and make sure that multiple networks have the same security settings. If problems persist, Apple suggests resetting iPad's network setting. The problem affects 2% of all iPads, tech analyst estimates.
> *


*
And it gets worse if you lay it flat!!*


----------



## Bren S.

webhill said:


> My iPad isn't having wifi problems. I have been reading a lot about the problems others are having, and it seems like it occurs with dual-network capable wifi routers. It isn't a hardware problem in the iPad, it's a software problem, as far as I can tell.





Rasputina said:


> oh really, that is interesting. I'll have to do a google search for more info, although I haven't had any problems, I turned wifi on the first day I got my ipad and I haven't turned it off since and it's worked perfectly.


I haven't had any issues with wifi either.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sugar said:


> I believe there have been *300,000 sold and into people's hands at this point*. Not 2.1 million.


I'm not debating that and I never said that there were 2.1 million sold already. *HOWEVER*, If you read the portion of the article that I quoted where he *ESTIMATES* that 2.1 million *WILL* be sold in *ALL* of 2010. It is *NOT* referring to what has been sold up until this point.

I don't know why you keep insisting I'm saying that 2.1 million have already been sold.


----------



## Reyn

I am with Luv.  I pitched the idea of DH and I both getting one for Mother's and Father's Days and he went for it (After I explained what an ipad is).  I am not sure what models we will get yet.  I am sure I will get his with 3G + wifi since I want it for him to use at work.  The only downside is we have to wait until June.  

*I typed this, submitted it and the post never appeared.  Hopefully it won't show up twice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Reyn said:


> I am with Luv. I pitched the idea of DH and I both getting one for Mother's and Father's Days and he went for it (After I explained what an ipad is). I am not sure what models we will get yet. I am sure I will get his with 3G + wifi since I want it for him to use at work. The only downside is we have to wait until June.
> 
> *I typed this, submitted it and the post never appeared. Hopefully it won't show up twice.


I'd like to eventually get them for the BRATs too. I see an amazing potential for education purposes for all of them. Since we homeschool, I think we'd use them quite a bit.

My DH has no desire for one.


----------



## sjc

Reyn:  Congrats...what a nice idea.  I wouldn't want to share either   NOBODY touches MY Kindle or my Laptop.


----------



## Reyn

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd like to eventually get them for the BRATs too. I see an amazing potential for education purposes for all of them. Since we homeschool, I think we'd use them quite a bit.


I am a teacher (public school) and would like to get my older boys one for Christmas, too. There are so many possibilities and I don't even have one in my hands yet. Imagine what I could think of once I get the thing.  I am not sure of the Christmas budget yet but hopefully it will work.


----------



## KindleChickie

I am annoyed at the back and forth on this thread.   

And it isnt just one person. It takes two sides to go back and forth.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd like to eventually get them for the BRATs too. I see an amazing potential for education purposes for all of them. Since we homeschool, I think we'd use them quite a bit.
> 
> My DH has no desire for one.


That would be so cool if you could get one for you and also for the Brats


----------



## Eeyore

Being a bit of an old hippy computer geek, I am not surprised that there might be some initial problems. I don't think it is hardware related, more of a software related problem. When you consider the dozens of different brands and types of routers, how each is configured, whether you are using a single b/g/n type or multiple type router, 2.4 ghz vs 5.0 ghz, single vs dual band, etc, etc. There are bound to be some connection problems. I'm just surprised there haven't been any major crashes, LOL!

I play very intensive computer games and my computer is a high end custom built job, overclocked processor and overclocked nVidia board, 16 gb high speed RAM, 6-120mm cooling fans and a liquid CPU processor cooler. When a game is released (such as Mass Effect 2 for the PC which I am currently playing), there are thousands and thousands of problems from gamers experiencing crashes, lock-ups, sound loss, and all because there are tens of thousands of combinations of motherboards/processors/video cards/RAM type. You can try to weed out the problems of the majority, but you can't get ALL of them. And in a few weeks, a patch comes out. God knows I have banged my head on the table trying to configure my computer for a must have game.

I am sure the Apple engineers are working on the problem. My guess is every time you synch your iPad to iTunes, there is information passed back to Apple as far as trouble code problems. In a week or three there will be a software patch, and we'll wait for the next set of problems people run into. So assuming there are 300,000 iPads currently out in the wild with the current version software, roughly 6000 would be having connection problems. [2% of 300000=6000]. The 2.1 million number doesn't have any bearing to the current connection problem because there would be a software patch long before you get anywhere near that number. In a perfect world, everything works. In a perfect world, everyone uses the EXACT same type of hardware and software. But it would be a boring world IMHO.

Best Wishes!


----------



## sjc

Anne:


> That would be so cool if you could get one for you and also for the Brats Grin


 INTERESTING...
That brings up a good question: (I hope it doesn't get me in trouble) How many would buy one for their kids? And what age do you think would be a "responsible" age to have and care for one?

I personally wouldn't get one for either of mine; though they are both intelligent and would warrant the need...HOWEVER...I would need accidental for the accidental ADH plan!! If judging by how many cell phones they have broken...forget it!! They are days away from 20 and 22...but do not take precious care of things. My 20 year old (male) is better than my 22 year old (female) as far as caring for items...but not enough by my standards.
_
BY THE WAY FOLKS:_ *Do* consider the Square Trade Plan with ADH for your iPad...(I did read that the ADH is not $$ extra in this case). It has saved my *you know what* several times.


----------



## Eeyore

BTW Heather, since you home school, you might want to talk to your tax person and see if part of the upfront cost can be deducted under educational supplies. Couldn't hurt asking, eh?

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Good question. I can't answer for sure about my youngest 2 until I have one myself for awhile. They both have iPods and have taken great care of them. They're also pretty careful with my Kindle and iPhone.  

My oldest 2 I wouldn't hesitate at all buying them iPads (although I would get SquareTrade ADH..heck, I'll get that for mine!) They both have laptops and iPhones and one has a Kindle (yes, I'm passing along my techno lust to them)


----------



## mlewis78

300,000 ipads were sold the first _day_.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/04/05/urnidgns852573C400693880002576FC006EE2F8.DTL


----------



## Rasputina

I finally got a chance to use my ipad in the dock, in the kitchen while cooking from a recipe on my mac gourmet app. What an improvement over using my iphone. It was so easy to see the large print and I could see much more of the recipe at a time so I didn't have to scroll very much. One of things I really wanted to use it for.


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> BTW Heather, since you home school, you might want to talk to your tax person and see if part of the upfront cost can be deducted under educational supplies. Couldn't hurt asking, eh?
> 
> Best Wishes!


That is a Great Idea


----------



## luvmy4brats

Eeyore said:


> BTW Heather, since you home school, you might want to talk to your tax person and see if part of the upfront cost can be deducted under educational supplies. Couldn't hurt asking, eh?
> 
> Best Wishes!


I wish. I don't get any tax breaks for homeschooling. I pay out of pocket for all our curriculum. Unless something has changed, but I doubt it.


----------



## sjc

Eeyore said:


> BTW Heather, since you home school, you might want to talk to your tax person and see if part of the upfront cost can be deducted under educational supplies. Couldn't hurt asking, eh?
> 
> Best Wishes!
> 
> Oooooohhhhh....that sounds WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Eeyore

Sorry Heather, didn't know what state you lived in. I saw this from a website a few weeks ago and thought maybe you might be in one of them.

"Tax Credits

There are now three states which have tax credits for homeschooling: Illinois, Minnesota and beginning with 2009 tax year, Louisiana.

   Publication 119, Education Expense Credit General Rules and Requirements for Home Schools
   This Illinois document provides home schools the requirements for qualified education expenses.

   Qualifying expenses for the education credit and subtraction in Minnesota
   Taxpayers who home school their children may have questions about which education expenses are required as part of a "normal school day" (that is, expenses commonly required and purchased for subjects normally taught in public school grades K­12). This fact sheet should help answer questions about qualifying home school expenses for the K-12 education subtraction and credit.

   School Tuition & Expense Tax Deduction Goes Into Effect Beginning 2009 Tax Year
   Parents of home school students will be allowed to deduct expenses for instructional materials. The eligible amount can be deducted from the parent's state income tax when filing their 2009 tax returns, due May 15, 2010."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina

I never got any tax breaks when we HS'd either, my kids are all adults now though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I need to move to one of those states (I'm in MD). Curriculum can get expensive. You'd think that since the kids didn't attend public school and I pay for all their materials I would get a tax break. But no. And I don't have access to any public school services or activities (like sports) even though I do pay taxes like everyone else.


----------



## sjc

I think it is a shame; you should get tax breaks.  Look at all the tax dollars you are saving your cities and towns by not depending on their system to educate your children.  Yet you pay your taxes which fund education.  It doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Reyn

I would have thought you could count some of your expenses.  I am working on my masters in School Counseling and I get to count things like a computer (one per year) and supplies (or I have in the past).  My accountant said I could count my kindle since I purchased textbooks for it.  I sure hope she knows what she is talking about.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Reyn said:


> I would have thought you could count some of your expenses. I am working on my masters in School Counseling and I get to count things like a computer (one per year) and supplies (or I have in the past). My accountant said I could count my kindle since I purchased textbooks for it. I sure hope she knows what she is talking about.


Yes, you can count your own expenses and I'd get a break I'd they were going to college, but homeschool expenses are different. At least that's how it's been explained to me.


----------



## sjc

> Yes, you can count your own expenses and I'd get a break I'd they were going to college, but homeschool expenses are different. At least that's how it's been explained to me.


That's a CON: we are still sticking to the thread title...lol.

Seriously; some things need to change. That is so unfair.


----------



## hsuthard

If homeschoolers got a tax break, then wouldn't private school families have to get one, too? We send our kids to private school and don't get any breaks on the money we spend for tuition. 

I do wish there were at least an education discount available for the iPad, though. Currently, you have to purchase a 10-pack of iPads in order to receive the education discount.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just spent about 90 minutes at the apple store playing with the ipad. I happened to be right next to the help desk 

1 guy came in with speakers that did not work and they switched out his ipad
2 different people came on with no wifi. The reps at the store couldn't get either one to connect to the instore Internet either and those were switched out as well

I have some personal cons I'll post about when I get home.


----------



## Sucker4Romance

luvmy4brats said:


> I just spent about 90 minutes at the apple store playing with the ipad. I happened to be right next to the help desk
> 
> 1 guy came in with speakers that did not work and they switched out his ipad
> 2 different people came on with no wifi. The reps at the store couldn't get either one to connect to the instore Internet either and those were switched out as well
> 
> I have some personal cons I'll post about when I get home.


I personally think Apple is trying to handle the situation with the WiFi issues very discreetly, but I do commend them for their customer support. They have always been good in that area.


----------



## sjc

luvmy4brats said:


> I just spent about 90 minutes at the apple store playing with the ipad. I happened to be right next to the help desk
> 
> 1 guy came in with speakers that did not work and they switched out his ipad
> 2 different people came on with no wifi. The reps at the store couldn't get either one to connect to the instore Internet either and those were switched out as well
> 
> I have some personal cons I'll post about when I get home.


I hope CLAW can switch out his; he's been having problems from the get.

So do you think you are getting one Luv...or did your visit to the store change your mind?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Okay, here's a fellow who has written up all the iPad cons!

http://www.macworld.com/article/150474/2010/04/ipad_not_for_everyone.html

Despite the lighthearted style, I see a germ of truth in many of his observations. So I've emailed him and told him I'd take the hated and useless device off his hands at no charge. Since I clearly need two iPads, so I can have one as a spare!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm glad to say mine is working perfectly. The only cons I have at the moment are:

1. No Clock app comes with it  as the iPod Touch has (no third party clock will sound alarms in the background).
2. No Stock Quote app comes with it as the iPod Touch has (I got a freebie that will do this, however).
3. You have to use USB to connect with iTunes on your computer. Why won’t they let us do that via WiFi or Bluetooth?

The WiFi problem seems to get many threads in the Apple Support forums. I used to have a lot of trouble with WiFi connections before I junked my 5 GHz phones and got some that operate outside the WiFi band.

I'm still getting used to the size of the thing, but I'd have to same problem with a DX. I'm anxiously awaiting my case.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cons--

occasionally websites don't play well with iPad version of Safari and the touch screen (and I'm not talking about the lack of flash.  I have had problems entering data in some fields and selecting choices from some drop boxes.  Not many, but some.

Also, I keep trying to use the touch screen on my laptop (which doesn't have one, LOL).

Finally, the automatic spelling correction is occasionally a PITA.  I am trying to see if I want to turn it off, but on the other hand, it is really nice most of the time.

More as I encounter them.

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> the automatic spelling correction is occasionally a PITA. I am trying to see if I want to turn it off, but on the other hand, it is really nice most of the time.
> 
> Betsy


I agree the spell check in the iPhone can be pretty annoying (I assume the ipad works the same way), i.e it often insists on replacing your text even when you don't want it to. I found this in the user's manual and it helps:
"To reject the suggested word, finish typing the word as you want it, then tap the "x" to dismiss the suggestion before typing anything else. Each time you reject a suggestion for the same word, iPhone becomes more likely to accept your word.
To use the suggested word, type a space, punctuation mark, or return character."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, that's good to know, thanks!  Some of the problem is that I don't always notice about the replaced word when it happens, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## sjc

Now this is more like it. Trying the item and then posting. Glad this thread is finally working as intended.

So, the correct spell as you go thing sounds similar to predictive text. I would assume there is an off feature; just a matter of finding it. The iPad is one incredible device; no doubt about it.
*
BETSY:* I can totally see how this would be beneficial to your quilting business.

I'm GLAD everyone is enjoying their new purchase; and now getting along.


----------



## hsuthard

My biggest con so far is that I'm finding the iPad a bit hard to hold, especially with one hand. My hand can't get a good grip on it. 

I'm looking forward to getting my photography portfolio loaded on it and looking sharp!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To me, that's a con as an ereader...but mostly I have it on my table in my Levenger stand or using the built in stand by Apple...I use that in my lap.  I often use to view video while working on one of my "real" computers and then I prop it up or use the built in stand.

I would turn off the auto spellcheck but I kinda like it half the time.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I just put  my hand behind it I think you just need to experiment For me this is much easier to hold than kindle because there are no buttons that align with the edge of the device. The bezel is a huge plus and I can tap anywhere to turn the page



My con is that god finger is addictive lol


----------



## sjc

I can imagine!!  Especially with so many apps.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

A question for those of you who have the IPad: are you able to easily multitask on it? I know that was one of the cons most people discussed before it was launched and I think it would be helpful for people to have a better feel for the multi tasking capabilities if they are thinking of replacing a laptop with an IPad.


----------



## Rasputina

it's a non issue for me. Almost all the apps I use open up right where I left them the last time, for example the kindle app. The main difference with a laptop is that you can have multiple screens open on the desktop.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So everything runs as an app? What about excel and word and power point?


----------



## hsuthard

The multitasking hasn't bothered me, I think because the screen is only big enough for one thing at a time anyway. I'm able to write up a post here, switch to flickr to grab an image, copy the image location, switch back to the post-in-progress, add the image, and continue on just fine. It's not like my desktop where I have email up on the top left of my screen, my browser open, and Lightroom running in the background importing photos. The screen's only big enough to see one thing at a time really anyway, so I don't find it difficult at all. 

The only thing I find annoying is having to re-open some of the games like Godfinger. That game takes a good five-seven seconds to load and I hate waiting for it each time I open it.


----------



## Rasputina

ProfCrash said:


> So everything runs as an app? What about excel and word and power point?


It's an apple product, it doesn't run windows. So it's pages, numbers and keynote and yes they are all apps.

Application is just the Apple word for program. Even on mac computers our "programs" are called applications and found in the applications folder. But it's the same thing. So word, power point and excel are applications too, it's just that in the microsoft world they call them programs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The multitasking to me doesn't matter at all, it's so quick to change between apps, that I don't miss it.  However, some people want to use an Internet based site for music or radio, while they work on other things, and they can't.  So I think it depends on what kind of user you are whether it's a big deal or not.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

ProfCrash said:


> A question for those of you who have the IPad: are you able to easily multitask on it? I know that was one of the cons most people discussed before it was launched and I think it would be helpful for people to have a better feel for the multi tasking capabilities if they are thinking of replacing a laptop with an IPad.


Remember, the iPad can not totally replace a laptop. You can not directly print from an iPad to your printer like a laptop does. If you need to do something with serious computer power, in programs such Photoshop, the iPad just doesn't have the horsepower to do it. Most netbook laptops can't even handle these types of programs. Stick with a MacBook Pro or a high end Dell. If you want to just surf the web, answer email, watch movies, do some _light_ calculations, then the iPad is for you. From what I have read, the iPad also has some trouble with directly interfacing with some PC type applications such as Word.

Best Wishes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Thanks. I am not interested in the IPad but I know some folks who have been thinking about one instead of getting a net book or a laptop. I figured I would check in with the folks who have used them so that I could help my friends make a more informed decision.


----------



## Rasputina

actually you can print from ipad with an app there are quite a few


----------



## Eeyore

True, but you have to have a computer that is on nearby that is hooked to a printer. There is no _direct_ printing app for "iPad to printer printing" using Wifi or 3G. Everything I have seen are workarounds. Lots of talk about how to get around this on the other forums. So far, no good ones have emerged.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

ProfCrash said:


> A question for those of you who have the iPad: are you able to easily multitask on it? I know that was one of the cons most people discussed before it was launched and I think it would be helpful for people to have a better feel for the multitasking capabilities if they are thinking of replacing a laptop with an IPad.


The iPad has very limited multitasking capabilities right now. Basically, only selected Apple apps can multitask, i.e., you can play music while you browse the web, etc. The update to 4.0 slated for later this year is claimed to have better multitasking, which will be welcome. As others have said though, it's not as important as might be thought. I don't consider my iPad a replacement for my MacBook, but an adjunct to it. You can't download arbitrary files to an iPad with the web browser, for instance (although individual apps can download files to their own workspace).

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Eeyore said:


> True, but you have to have a computer that is on nearby that is hooked to a printer. There is no _direct_ printing app for "iPad to printer printing" using Wifi or 3G. Everything I have seen are workarounds. Lots of talk about how to get around this on the other forums. So far, no good ones have emerged.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Yeah, my printer is hooked up to my Airport router. You'd think it would be easy to send a print job to that. But you'd need specific drivers for the iPad. 

Mike


----------



## Rasputina

I'm not surprised you'd need drivers for it. I haven't tried it myself, I have no need to print anything from ipad anyway.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Rasputina said:


> I have no need to print anything from ipad anyway.


I haven't found a need yet, either. But if I wait until I do, it will be too late.  

Mike


----------



## Bren S.

As others have said the multi tasking issue isn't an issue at all for me,and it is nice to see other users finding that to be the case as well.

I will say though that my iPad absolutely replaces a netbook, and yes I had 2 of them.

It is also replacing my  6 month old MacBook Air that I am selling.

Yep Apps are the same thing that Windoze calls programs in essence.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It all depends on what you do with your netbook.  I've already found several things that I do routinely that, at least as yet, I'm not able to do easily or at all on my iPad--typically they involve graphics manipulation and database work.  So, the iPad as yet will not replace my netbook, but that's ok, I didn't expect it to.  For many of my friends, though, I think it would replace a netbook, as most of what they do is email, surfing the net, and working with photographs.  It definitely would be the way to go with my husband, as all he does is a little email and a little surfing, and precious little at that...   Which is OK since he doesn't compete for my toys.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

Ya about the only thing that I do regularly that I can't do on ipad is play world of warcraft.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm going to jump in here, even though I have only _played _with an ipad in a store. I'm not trying to dis the ipad and I think it's a very cool device. It took me longer to log into a website, because you have to change the letter keyboard to a number keyboard; hence, when you type in a password that has letters and numbers, you have to switch between the keyboards. I'm sure this is not an issue once an ipad owner gets used to all the switching. I touch-type and can do it, except when switching back and forth between letters and numbers. So, for me that's a con.

I tried to test the netflix app in the store, but when it didn't download and I asked for help, the sales associate told me that they had some movies stored on there (not netflix films) and he got one up for me to watch. It's very nice, but it wasn't better than watching on my laptop. I have a 17-inch laptop (and I hardly ever use it for movies, since my TV is bigger and better) and a 10.1" netbook, which are both larger than an ipad screen.

It's also important to have a stand or peeramid pillow (which I have for kindles and paper books) to set it on.

I had to stand up in the store and used it on the table for a while and my neck started straining, so I held it up at eye level with my hands, which is not something I would want to do to watch a film. I don't need a stand to watch hands-free with my TV and laptops. I see telephone kiosk ads all over town for ipad showing someone lying down with knees up and holding with hands. For me that would not be comfortable for long periods of time.

It would still be a very nice thing to have for the fact that it's cool. I thought right after I played with it that I might eventually buy it (say within a month or two), but on further thought, it doesn't replace my laptop or netbook and I can do more things (and multitask) with those, so it's probably just not for me. Maybe next year when the next gen. comes out, it will do so much more that I won't be able to resist.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

mlewis78 said:


> II have a 17-inch laptop (and I hardly ever use it for movies, since my TV is bigger and better) and a 10.1" netbook, which are both larger than an ipad screen.


I was thinking about that the other day, and I realized that if I'm sitting in my recliner and hold up the iPad at the distance I normally watch it to compare it with the size of my 42" LCD TV (~ 8 feet away), the iPad is slightly larger when viewing movies. And it's pretty much the same resolution.

Of course, the iPad isn't connected to my 7.1 sound system. 

Mike


----------



## Bren S.

I have a additional con.It's hard to get anything done on the iPad in public. 
I took a friend to have cortisone shot done at the Reg Diagnostic place in the hospital in a town about 30 miles from here this morning.
While waiting I decided to get caught up on an episode of Brothers & Sisters.(Hospital has wi-fi available for guests,patients etc.)
Well not 10 mins into the show,I had Nurses, Receptionists,a Dr. of Radiology, and other patients and people waiting come up to me wanting to see it,and know more.
The upside is I am fairly sure a few ordered one.


----------



## sjc

*CON for iPad at Princeton:* Banned

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20100419/sc_livescience/universitiesbanipads


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> *CON for iPad at Princeton:* Banned
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20100419/sc_livescience/universitiesbanipads


That's covered in this thread as well :

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23186.0.html


----------



## Ilovetoread

sjc said:


> Nope, no can do. * It looks and sounds WONDERFUL*...but to me; that is a major flaw. I was one of the original K1 users with sun fade issues and I didn't care if it took 50 replacements...
> I love to read outdoors.


Really, I had a k1 too. And I don't remember anyone on the forums complaining of sun fade with k1. I remember it a lot with the first k2. Maybe I'm just getting old  and my memory is going.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've read before here on KB that there were a few K1s with sun fade, not as many as the number of K2s.

Betsy


----------



## sjc

Ilovetoread said:


> Really, I had a k1 too. And I don't remember anyone on the forums complaining of sun fade with k1. I remember it a lot with the first k2. Maybe I'm just getting old  and my memory is going.


Yep. Third time was a charm though. Amazon replaced them immediately. I have no complaints; this one has been perfect.


----------



## pidgeon92

Found a con!

Colorado man loses pinkie in iPad theft

Watch your digits.


----------



## sjc

pidgeon92 said:


> Found a con!
> 
> Colorado man loses pinkie in iPad theft
> 
> Watch your digits.


Eeeewww...The cord took it through to the bone. Gross. YEAH...I'd say that is a CON for sure!!


----------



## planet_janet

pidgeon92 said:


> Found a con!
> 
> Colorado man loses pinkie in iPad theft


Poor guy, that's terrible! 

I have to say that when I bought my iPad, I was nervous walking out of the mall and into the parking lot holding the Apple bag, and this was at 9:45 in the morning on a Saturday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Makes me glad UPS delivered mine!  Eew!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

I have two complaints that may have already been addresses. I'm going back thru this thread as I write. The time it takes to recharge and the iPod app. I know it's got a powerful battery, but it seems like it takes forEVER to recharge. 
And on the iPod app, when you're finished with a podcast it doesn't take you back to a list-it goes to a movie-like view--irritating....


----------



## sjc

> when you're finished with a podcast it doesn't take you back to a list-it goes to a movie-like view--irritating....


I must admit: That would annoy me a bit as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> I have two complaints that may have already been addresses. I'm going back thru this thread as I write. The time it takes to recharge and the iPod app. I know it's got a powerful battery, but it seems like it takes forEVER to recharge.
> And on the iPod app, when you're finished with a podcast it doesn't take you back to a list-it goes to a movie-like view--irritating....


I find the iPad charges much faster when I'm not using it, so I try to charge it overnight. And as for the iPod app, my podcast when back to a list of the podcasts in the series...but not to a list of ALL podcasts.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB

Ok, all you lucky iPad users. It's been a while now since you've had your lovely iPad. What, if any, are the downsides? 

We 3G'ers are still anxiously awaiting our new arrival (last rumor they will ship April 30) so let's here any negatives you can think of - no matter how small!


----------



## hsuthard

The most obvious downside is the price. And that we have to share 

After two weeks I'm really loving mine.


----------



## Toronto_LV

I think they're beautiful.. I don't own one, but a coworker told me that a dowside is the size of it. He finds it a little big for e-book reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've merged your question, GinnyB, with another thread that asked the same thing.  So some of the cons have already been discussed, and now we may get more!

I'd have to think about the cons, as I never intended it for an eReader, and the size and weight of it were as I expected.  I knew it would be heavier than I'd want to use the way I use my Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

You can't go into KindleBoards chat room if you're on an iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's true...and I can't upload photos to my Yahoo KindleQuilt Club from my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## sjc

I was at the hospital today (More stuff with my Mom) anyhow:
There was a girl; say in her twenties...
She saw my Kindle and started asking questions...I never saw one in the wild...long story short; I downloaded a sample.  She was amazed (they usually are) and said she would take that over iPad any day.  I was VERY SURPRISED; given her youth.  So, I asked why?  She said the following:
1.  Just a tech fad; I'd rather have a laptop
2.  If you load books on it you are limited as to where you can read (she hit on my outdoor con)
3.  Monthly Fee if you choose that option
4.  Afraid it will be yesterday's news too soon

I only agreed with the outdoor thing.  I think the iPad is a cool device.  More portable than a laptop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, the iPad didn't really work for me at the car show I was at on Sunday; I read on my Kindle. But then, I didn't buy the iPad as an eReader.  I'm sure some will, and I've read posts here on the boards, during the sun fade days, where members said reading outside wasn't important to them, so I'm sure it would work for them as an eReader.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

The single biggest con for me is the lack of flash support (yeah, I know, Jobs says Flash is "buggy" and "outdated", blah blah, whatever.  Doesn't change the fact that a good deal of web content is Flash-based, and there are any number of websites that I enjoy on my Mac that I cannot enjoy on my iPad).  The iPad is also too heavy for me to use as my main e-reader, plus the backlit screen hurts my eyes after awhile.  But besides those two cons, I adore the darn thing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I saw a gentleman with an IPad reading at the restaurant the other day. He was shifting it around a ton trying to find a comfortable place to hold it in one hand, avoid the glare (we were outside), and eat with the other hand. My friend looked at me and said "You don't have that problem with your kindle." He glared at us.

I am happy that people are enjoying their IPad's. The IPhone and ITouch struck me as unnecessary for me and the IPad seems to be in the same category. I rarely use even half of my months cell phone minutes. I never surf the net on my phone. I find the Kindle portable enough for me to read on. I am happy with that and my basic phone. I guess that is why I don't see the appeal of these devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The lack of flash has been a minor annoyance to me, I guess I don't frequent the right sites.    I really think the cons depend partly on what you expected/hoped it to be able to do.  When I got it, I wasn't thinking it would replace any of the devices I already had; that it would be a niche device for me.  It's turning out to be more practical than I thought, though at this point it still doesn't replace my netbook.  I do think more capabilities are going to be added over time and that the popularity of it and the iPhone/iTouch is going to impact web design.  My .02.

I'm going to try out the Atomic Browser just because.  I don't mind minimizing and enlarging different sites using the Safari browser, and I find the enlarge feature by spreading my fingers on the screen useful, but I wish it would stay at that size when I click on things, instead of reverting to a smaller size.

Betsy


----------



## chiffchaff

planet_janet said:


> a good deal of web content is Flash-based, and there are any number of websites that I enjoy on my Mac that I cannot enjoy on my iPad


True, and I bet that will bother me a little too (when I FINALLY get my iPad). But if the stuff I've been reading about this issue is true that will be a temporary problem. Seems like a lot of web sites are being re-vamped to to be flashless. I guess we'll see...


----------



## Ilovetoread

sjc said:


> I was at the hospital today (More stuff with my Mom) anyhow:
> There was a girl; say in her twenties...
> She saw my Kindle and started asking questions...I never saw one in the wild...long story short; I downloaded a sample. She was amazed (they usually are) and said she would take that over iPad any day. I was VERY SURPRISED; given her youth. So, I asked why? She said the following:
> 1. Just a tech fad; I'd rather have a laptop
> 2. If you load books on it you are limited as to where you can read (she hit on my outdoor con)
> 3. Monthly Fee if you choose that option
> 4. Afraid it will be yesterday's news too soon
> 
> I only agreed with the outdoor thing. I think the iPad is a cool device. More portable than a laptop.


I have an 18 year old daughter, she-and all her friends, are very tech gagget oriented. But strangely none of them are interested in the ipad. My daughter has a Mac, and does her own videos on facebook, all that stuff, but when they were over the other day I asked if any of them had one, because I wanted to see one. They said "there is no point to the ipad". She says that she already has a monthly fee for the iphone (that we pay, because she is still in high school), and it does everything she wants when she is out and around, and her Mac pro does the rest. So I still haven't seen one


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ProfCrash said:


> I saw a gentleman with an IPad reading at the restaurant the other day. He was shifting it around a ton trying to find a comfortable place to hold it in one hand, avoid the glare (we were outside), and eat with the other hand. My friend looked at me and said "You don't have that problem with your kindle." He glared at us.
> 
> I am happy that people are enjoying their IPad's. The IPhone and ITouch struck me as unnecessary for me and the IPad seems to be in the same category. I rarely use even half of my months cell phone minutes. I never surf the net on my phone. I find the Kindle portable enough for me to read on. I am happy with that and my basic phone. I guess that is why I don't see the appeal of these devices.


Really? I am 100% happy with my Kindle. BOTH of them. And not an Apple person per se. But I *totally* see the appeal. I just can't justify it to the 25% German practical side of me. I so _so_ *so* wish I could find just _one_ killer app that would let the fun-loving 75% Irish win the argument! Betsy worked hard on me last week to achieve this.  If I saw someone playing with one I'd be more likely to strike up a conversation to see if he/she knew of the killer app that _I NEED_! LOL! I don't know what that app is, but I'll know it when I see it!

In the meantime, my laptop and Kindle, and Windows Mobile phone do what I need to do in terms of portable computing. . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have plenty of friends and family with the ITouch and the IPhone. I have seen the aps and the like and just don't care about them. So why would the larger version appeal to me?

I have a PSP that I can use to watch movies, even renting from Netflix if I want, and play the video games I like. I have a GPS unit on my cell phone. I have an ebook reader with my Kindle. I have an IPod Nano for my music. I have a netbook. This all fits into a purse and under my seat when I travel. It is rare that I need all of them at one time. The only things I use when I am not travelling is my Kindle and my GPS unit, which is on my cell phone. 

I wouldn't use the IPad as a GPS unit, way too big to carry with me when walking in a city I don't know, not to mention a real target for theft. I don't watch that many movies or tv shows so I don't need the video screen element. I don't feel the need to be able to surf the web at a moments notice. I don't like reading backlit screens when reading a book. I have something that fits into my pocket for music. So the one device that does everything is not something I would use every day and I have smaller items that I can use when I need a specific device.

I don't doubt that it does some cool stuff, I just don't think that the cool stuff it does is anything I need. I have seen one since the launch. No one in my day to day groups of friends and co-workers has one or is interested in getting one. Maybe that makes it easier for me to shrug and go "I don't get it" but then again, I know folks who don't get my kindle. To each their own. I do think that there are plenty of folks who bought an IPad because of the hype and the desire to have the new Apple toy. That is as good a reason as any to buy one. If it makes folks happy for whatever reason then that is a good thing. I know plenty of folks who don't get my Kindle love and think I could read a regular book so why buy the ebook reader. I also know about 17 people who have bought Kindles after seeing mine in action and deciding that they are seriously cool. (grins)

I do have a feeling that the IPad is not going to be as popular as the ITouch or IPhone because of the size. Or maybe people are waiting for the 3G version to come out. Isn't that when the ones with a larger hard drive are coming out as well?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> What do you not like about or wish was different with your iPad?
> 
> So far I know of one biggie:
> 
> Flash


If we could get back to the original poster(s) questions--for those of you (us) who actually have owned an iPad for a few days or more, what are the Cons? The last few posts would fit better in one of the "review" threads we have in this Board if you want to continue the discussion, thanks!

I have a con; My iPad (and I have a ton of apps with several that "push" info, plus I'm running a bluetooth keyboard) battery doesn't seem to be holding its charge as long. The first week or so, I got 10-12 hours off a overnight charge. Now, I've been on it off and on for three or four hours, and I'm more than 50 percent down. Anyone else experience this?

Betsy
Betsy


----------



## Emily King

About using the ipad outside... I'm sitting next to the pool in the shade right now and having no trouble at all seeing it. Now, if I'm wearing my sunglasses, it's a problem... In the shade with my regular glasses - no issue at all.  I've tried in bright sun and that was a no go...

My battery has been fine for me, but I don't have much data pushing on it and I haven't really been downloading much.  I used it for a music player on the plane, then used it for checking emails and KB... It only went to around 80% or so.


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The first week or so, I got 10-12 hours off a overnight charge. Now, I've been on it off and on for three or four hours, and I'm more than 50 percent down. Anyone else experience this?


You are wearing the poor thing out. Go quilt something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You could be right, LOL!  

OK, right after I post something to the quilting club.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

pidgeon92 said:


> You are wearing the poor thing out. Go quilt something.


I agree. . .plus you keep loading it up with apps. . .you're going to stuff it's poor little brain so full it can't think straight!


----------



## sjc

LOL...Betsy are you being scolded?


----------



## Rhiathame

I have had my iPad for a few weeks now and after my initial "ooohhhh sooooo coooool!" week, I still love it. That being said, it is too heavy for me to use as an eReader for an extended period of time which is ok because I did not purchase it for that purpose. I think that one major CON is that most of the apps are really still focused on entertainment and fun rather than productivity. I see the potential in the iPad to really have a major play in medical field as well as other business purposes. I had a great interaction with some advertising execs who saw the potential immediately for their business. BUT for this to really work, there need to be better apps for business use.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Okay, not having Flash hasn't really hurt me till this evening, but now I have a biggy problem:  the National Park Service website just laughs at me and tells me I need to get Flash and Java. I'll get by somehow, but on another trip, this could be crippling.

Unrelated note:  For those who were losing sleep over it, I can attest that Motel 6 wifi works fine with the iPad (I'm using it now) but it is not terribly fast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sjc said:


> LOL...Betsy are you being scolded?


And Ann doesn't understand why we find her intimidating....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It was an accident, but I found a workaround for the National Park Service website...flash is essential for the gateway home page, but if you Google the individual park and go to the NPS page for that park, Flash doesn't seem to be needed. So an annoyance, but not a critical one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good to know.

And there are Apps for some of the parks, and a lot of free podcasts about the parks, too!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And Ann doesn't understand why we find her intimidating....
> 
> Betsy


O.K. Verena started it!  And, anyway there were smileys


----------



## Eeyore

Have the new 3G now and found one thing so far that I hate. The 30-pin to USB cable is waaaayyy too short. My USB outlets are on the front of my computer and I still have to juggle the iPad in order to keep it in an upright position to rearrange my icons or resynch everything. And downloading the book "Elements" was a royal pain. I could lay the iPad on the floor but I'm afraid one of the grandkids might come running in and step right on the screen.  I did a search and found a nice 6 foot 30-pin to USB cable from Amazon. If anyone is interested it is here:

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-2f-iPod-Cable-28F3U202v06-2dBLK-29/dp/B000IS3QAK/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_b

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho

a weird question - is there a power cord that plugs into the wall that comes with the iPad or should I order one of those? 

btw the 3G ones now say shipping 5-7 days on the apple store ..


----------



## hsuthard

rho said:


> a weird question - is there a power cord that plugs into the wall that comes with the iPad or should I order one of those?
> 
> btw the 3G ones now say shipping 5-7 days on the apple store ..


Yes, there is a wall plug.


----------



## rho

thanks Holly I have read so many things that I am getting confused lol


----------



## Rasputina

Eeyore said:


> Have the new 3G now and found one thing so far that I hate. The 30-pin to USB cable is waaaayyy too short. My USB outlets are on the front of my computer and I still have to juggle the iPad in order to keep it in an upright position to rearrange my icons or resynch everything. And downloading the book "Elements" was a royal pain. I could lay the iPad on the floor but I'm afraid one of the grandkids might come running in and step right on the screen.  I did a search and found a nice 6 foot 30-pin to USB cable from Amazon. If anyone is interested it is here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-2f-iPod-Cable-28F3U202v06-2dBLK-29/dp/B000IS3QAK/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_b
> 
> Best Wishes!


The dock is very nice for syncing and not having to hold it upright.


----------



## Emily King

Rasputina said:


> The dock is very nice for syncing and not having to hold it upright.


I found that I couldn't use the dock when the iPad is in an Apple cover. Just something to keep in mind - I returned the dock.


----------



## BookishMom

I've had my 3G for just one day, so take what I say with that in mind. My Kindle has spoiled me with eInk and no eye strain, as well as the longer charge. The backlighting and glare from lights on the iPad screen was tiring on my eyes after a while, and I'm having to recharge it now (but it got a good day's use!). It's just different from what I'm used to, though, not really big cons. I loved playing with it and see many uses for it, but I'll probably stick with my Kindle for my marathon reading sessions (I usually read for long stretches, not really a TV-watcher). So far I'm very impressed with it. I'll check back in after a few more days to share more than just my initial impressions.


----------



## GinnyB

I have Kindle iPad app, downloaded a book and even saw my older books, but I can't get a book to open up other than the freebie that came with the ipad. It says "click to download to HOME" I click, book goes to la la land. Where is home? I need my sparklie red shoes!  I have yet to read a kindle book on it!

All my audible.com books are there, but I want my current read to show up. Where oh were are my books?

I also can't get my outgoing smtp server to work. Grrrr.


----------



## GinnyB

Aha! I figured it out! On the bottom of the iPad Kindle app (lower left) it said ARCHIVE. I couldn't find HOME anywhere. I decided to tap tap tap and I saw HOME flash briefly! I managed to get the pop up to stay up and I selected HOME. There were all the 4 books I was trying to open last night. Wow, this iPad is great!

My Art class is going to two museums today (for our final) and I used Maps - directions popped right up!!! Cool. I opened my current Kindle book (Countdown in Cairo -book #3 of Russian Trilogy) and it opened right to the page I left off. (But would it have done anything else? I think not.) 

This is great. Now if only I can get my roadrunner mail account to SEND. I receive, but it won't send. I must have done something wrong.


----------



## corkyb

the apple store told me roadrunner doesn't work with apple products unless you are in your house.  What they end up doing is forwarding your roadrunner mail to a free gmail or yahoo account.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I LOVE it and this is not a huge con but I was watching a movie and I was occasionally distracted my my own reflection in the screen.  Has this bugged anyone else?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kindle Gracie said:


> I LOVE it and this is not a huge con but I was watching a movie and I was occasionally distracted my my own reflection in the screen. Has this bugged anyone else?


Oh yeah, in anyplace with big banks of overhead lights, or especially outside in sunlight. The reflective screen is a nit.


----------



## akpak

Sorry if this has been posted already, but here's why there isn't Flash on any of Apple's mobile devices:
http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/

Steve knows what he's talking about here, and Microsoft came out against Flash this week also. The HTML5 standard is going to be the future in rich websites, so don't stress the lack of Flash on your iPads too much.

Sooner or later, either Adobe will fix Flash or all the websites that use it will switch over to HTML5 to grab the (I suspect) huge influx of mobile web browsers that won't support Flash.

Flash is dead... Everyone knows it but Adobe


----------



## Guest

corkyb said:


> the apple store told me roadrunner doesn't work with apple products unless you are in your house. What they end up doing is forwarding your roadrunner mail to a free gmail or yahoo account.


That's not true. I have an iPod Touch and my RoadRunner account works fine on it with my Sprint mobile hotspot.


----------



## mlewis78

Re:  Flash.  Isn't Quicktime a flash player, and we get it with itunes updates.  Why can't the ipad use that?


----------



## chiffchaff

Re flash, check out the link that Akjak posted earlier.  From what I've read it's a power hog and affects performance so Apple didn't want it on the iPad.  I'm not qualified to form my own opinion on that but I'm willing to trust Jobs to know which way things are headed.

Here's a big 3G con for those of us who live in remote areas: I can't sign up for cellular data service because I'm not in an AT&T service area.  When I try to set up an account on my iPad it rejects the address, and that's the reason provided by customer support (no AT&T accounts in this area).  This is in spite of the fact that I have an AT&T cell phone (with a long-distance number) that's billed to this address and works fine. So while I have a 3G iPad, I can only use the wifi connection.

I would probably still have gotten 3G had I known this because I wanted true GPS, and because AT&T is in the process of buying out a local cell company so they'll be here eventually, but it still ticks me off.  Seems like they should have mentioned this. 

UPDATE:  the ipad account sign-up screen now has an option to enter a service area address that's different than your billing address.  So as long as you have a street address from somewhere in an AT&T direct service zone to use, you're good to go.  WHOO-HOO!

(edited to fix many typos!)
(edited again to add the update)


----------



## chiffchaff

Back on the Flash issue, NPR has a story on why Apple doesn't support it.  Here's the concluding paragraph from that story:

"Although Jobs is an intensely private person, Kahney thinks his intentions are good: "I think he is genuinely interested in crafting technology that is easy to use for consumers, and Flash wrecks that experience or has the potential to wreck that experience. And so, it's gone. He's just extremely ruthless about that." Copyright 2010 National Public Radio


----------



## akpak

mlewis78 said:


> Re: Flash. Isn't Quicktime a flash player, and we get it with itunes updates. Why can't the ipad use that?


QuickTime is not a flash player. It can play flash, but it has its own format.


----------



## Bren S.

akjak said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, but here's why there isn't Flash on any of Apple's mobile devices:
> http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/
> 
> Steve knows what he's talking about here, and Microsoft came out against Flash this week also. The HTML5 standard is going to be the future in rich websites, so don't stress the lack of Flash on your iPads too much.
> 
> Sooner or later, either Adobe will fix Flash or all the websites that use it will switch over to HTML5 to grab the (I suspect) huge influx of mobile web browsers that won't support Flash.
> 
> Flash is dead... Everyone knows it but Adobe


Lol I posted that same article last week,it's a good one and has ruffled a few feathers around the net.Leave's the anti iPadders with their biggest stand by line of "but there's no flash..so it's junk" kind of looking a bit ill informed. 
Jobs doesn't do anything by accident.


----------



## Eeyore

Eeyore said:


> Have the new 3G now and found one thing so far that I hate. The 30-pin to USB cable is waaaayyy too short. My USB outlets are on the front of my computer and I still have to juggle the iPad in order to keep it in an upright position to rearrange my icons or resynch everything. And downloading the book "Elements" was a royal pain. I could lay the iPad on the floor but I'm afraid one of the grandkids might come running in and step right on the screen.  I did a search and found a nice 6 foot 30-pin to USB cable from Amazon. If anyone is interested it is here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-2f-iPod-Cable-28F3U202v06-2dBLK-29/dp/B000IS3QAK/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_b


Don't Bother getting this piece of junk. I thought that with the Belkin name it would be decent. After only the second use the stupid release button on the 30 pin end of the cable broke off. Since it has hooked tabs on the end of the connector I can not use the cable any more. It won't release.  Luckily the button broke _after_ I had pulled the 30 pin connector out or I would be in a world of hurt. Back to using the original Apple short cable again. Gerrrr.

Best Wishes!


----------



## sjc

I fiddled with iPad at Best Buy last night:

Two things that would drive me nuts:  The glare and the fingerprints.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Everybody's tolerances are different, but the store lights at Best Buy aren't probably the best conditions for viewing the iPad.  Of course, you can't really try it somewhere else without buying it, so that's a problem.  But I don't notice any glare.  As for the fingerprints, they bother me when the screen is dark, so I clean it then, usually a couple of times a day.  Otherwise, they aren't visible.  Now let me tell you about my poor Kindle's screen...I think I'll go clean it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

The only con I have so far is I was able to set up my school web site on my ipad. The only problem I have is I cannot use my typing course. I was hoping to be able use my ipad to type and maybe finally pass the course. I cannot use it because I need to have Java. As far as I know I cannot use Java on the ipad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now let me tell you about my poor Kindle's screen...I think I'll go clean it, LOL!


My Kindle screen is almost immaculate, since it is _NOT_ a touch screen!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> My Kindle screen is almost immaculate, since it is _NOT_ a touch screen!


It isn't fingerprints I need to clean off of it....it's general crud... 

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet

sjc said:


> I fiddled with iPad at Best Buy last night:
> 
> Two things that would drive me nuts: The glare and the fingerprints.


The fingerprints do drive me nuts. I always have a large microfiber cloth handy with which I can use to wipe all of those fingerprints off.


----------



## JeffM

The glare and fingerprints drive me nuts too. I've done a lot of research on anti-glare screen protectors and have ordered one from Power Support. That'll kill both birds with one stone.


----------



## rho

JeffM said:


> The glare and fingerprints drive me nuts too. I've done a lot of research on anti-glare screen protectors and have ordered one from Power Support. That'll kill both birds with one stone.


I have to say the fingerprints are bothering me less on here than on my iTouch - I notice them more when it is turned off on the black screen ... I will be glad whe my anti-glare screen protector gets here and I can try it out I don't have lots of issues yet but I want to see the difference for in the car mainly.


----------



## sjc

I can't stand my cell phone for that very reason. It is a touch screen and I am constantly wiping it (or should I say wiping the screen protector). The iPad is _WAY COO_L; as I said, I played a bit at Best Buy.

*However* (see Pet Peeve thread): *I didn't play very long;* because 4 kids were running around touching everything unsupervised (yanking cords, flipping laptop lids opened and closed, smearing one of the two iPads...etc). I had to leave to avoid an argument. I was *so* close to going to find the parent(s)and throttling him/her/them. Instead, I left; but was fuming for most of the night.


----------

